# Hard Choices



## SocialbFly (Aug 29, 2007)

You know, for quite a while now, i have planned a move to Australia (for a year or two or four, lol). 

Here I sit, in Australia, and everything has fallen apart...this is going to come across as maybe a little whiney, so if you have a low tolerance for this, you might want to pass this post by.

For the past 8 months, i have worked towards me working in Australia. My choice was pretty much made when my friend said i could be roomies with her, that solved the whole issue of having to buy a lot of stuff, having to register for phone, ohhh you know, all the stuff you have to do when you move to another area...welllllll, today on top of all my own issues (which will be described later) she says she realizes she doesnt want a room mate...now mind you, we are good friends, but she has said, she doesnt want to share her stuff and just realized this...GREAT bloody time to tell me...

so, here is the rest of the fun, my sister's incision is still 10.5 cms deep and open STILL, my uncle wrote me and told me my aunt has an aneurysm and needs brain surgery and my car, which was sold, HASN'T sold, the guy apparently backed out...GREAT!

Plus, the stupid immigration lost all my paperwork and only found it last week (a virtual miracle woowoo) that has set my timeline back too.

So, the fates have decreed that i come home, i decided i will have one heck of a vacation mooching off friends then i will move back home (hopefully some of this moving crap can be taken off on taxes, crap!) and make sure family are all sorted before i head out to my next job in God knows where...

So, if you have a chance, send some good wishes my way, this was an eternally hard choice for me, and has laid out some paths to take for my future. I always thought i would try and live here again, but even i cant turn the fates around...

thanks for listening, this was hard to write.
Dianna


----------



## mossystate (Aug 29, 2007)

Dianna..I was just about to log off and go to bed, but I wanted you to know that someone read this..hot off the press.

I am so sorry that all of what you have planned, as fallen apart. Since I never really knew your situation and what you had cooking, I will just say that I wish you better luck, once you get home, and your family members also have my good thoughts working for them.

Take good care..have that vacation...breathe...and your light will continue to shine.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 29, 2007)

((((((((((((Dianna))))))))))

I'm so sorry that this all happened at once and really sorry that the place you want to live is not working out. Maybe there is someplace that needs you more. Maybe there is a job someplace else that needs your particular skill set. Maybe the fates have something or someone waiting for you in another part of the world. There are so many wonderful things that could be waiting for you - it boggles my mind.  

This is not a bad thing - this is another adventure! This is the beginning of something wonderful! Don't be sad - be excited - It could be what you've always secretly wanted!!! 

I envy you the adventure!! Go for it girl!  




SocialbFly said:


> You know, for quite a while now, i have planned a move to Australia (for a year or two or four, lol).
> 
> Here I sit, in Australia, and everything has fallen apart...this is going to come across as maybe a little whiney, so if you have a low tolerance for this, you might want to pass this post by.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh Dianna I'm so sorry sweetie!! I know you were really looking forward to this, and to have it all fall apart has got to really be tough. (((((Dianna)))))

I think you have made the right decision though. Perhaps it wasn't quite meant to be yet. If it were, it would all be falling into place. Maybe another time is meant for you.

Have that monster vacation....mooch off everyone you can, and then come on home. We will welcome you back with wide open arms and big fat hugs!!!!


----------



## Tad (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh wow, what a horrible double-whammy of having all these things go wrong, and having plans that you've worked on for so long fall apart. I don't know about you, but for me sometimes giving up on the plan is harding than living through the turmoil itself (then I swear off making plans....but that never lasts).

I'm sorry all of this has come down on you. I hope that when it has worked itself out it will all be for the better in the end. In the meantime, enjoy the vacation, and seeing your friends down there!

-Ed


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, Sosh! I can't believe this... *hug*

All your planning, all your hard work... how frustrating to _just _get there, and now find it's not going to work out. You've made a tough decsion, and once again you have my admiration for it. 

We'll be glad to have you back on American soil though... hear that, all you ferriners! She's _OURS_!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 29, 2007)

((((((((( Dianna )))))))

I'm sorry that things didn't work out for you. I hope you have one HELL of a vacation, though, before returning to the U.S.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 29, 2007)

Dianna, I'm so sorry to read this, what a frustrating ordeal. The various things not working out remind me of something AnnMarie once said to me about sometimes the universe knowing things we don't, and this may just be one of those times. For whatever reason, the universe seems to want you back home now, and who knows, maybe the reasons will become clear at a later date. At any rate, I'm sorry things aren't working out at the moment as you'd planned, but enjoy that extended vacation and know that your next grand adventure is only a bit of time and planning away!


----------



## Risible (Aug 29, 2007)

Talk about the writing on the wall.

I'm real sorry to hear that your plans have turned upside down. Man, just when you think you've got it all under control ... But you're young, there'll be other adventures.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 29, 2007)

Dianna, I'm so sorry your friend hasn't come through for you and that you have to come home.  I hope you have a great vacation in the meantime before having to deal with all the family stuff awaiting you.


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 29, 2007)

I wish you good luck.  
Sure, things are going well.

Hugs


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I know from experience how stressful, it is to immigrate to another country. 

Let me just say, keep your chin up, and I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 29, 2007)

Dianna,
I'm sorry to hear that this has happened to you, considering all of the planning and work that you've done to get to Australia. I honestly think things are just meant to be for whatever reasons. I've had the same experience at times, I plan, work and work and work and things just don't happen no matter what I do.

It sounds like you have good friends and family where you are returning to. I sincerely hope things get better for you.

Stan


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2007)

Lordy. Well, at least you'll have a car when you come back (if you want it and if you can get someone to take care of it for you till you get back.) Make a good vacation out of it, Dianna. We'll be glad to have you back.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 29, 2007)

I am just blown away that someone would let you move (around the WORLD no less) without this discussion happening long before now... how careless!

I'm sorry this isn't going as you intended, but sometimes life just throws you a curveball to get you where you need to be... maybe there is a whole other plan coming up for you. 

Kudos for being flexible and trying to roll with the punches.


----------



## Isa (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the big adventure falling apart, it must be beyond stressful going through this. One thing to remember is that your profession will always allow you to move about so come home, take care of the family and try again another time. No one will think less of you for the change in plans.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you everyone, i needed a verbal hug and you gave it to me, yesterday was awful, i spent most of the day crying, and when my friend got home, we had another long discussion and i told her i was sad that she couldnt have figured out she didnt want a roomie before i came here, since that was the major catalyst to me coming (i didnt want to have to set up another household, i have one for traveling at home and one in storage, like i need another one!) i cried some more, and at least she understood and said she was sorry, she said that maybe she can change...that isnt something i would ask of someone, you are either ok with a roomie sharing your stuff or you arent, the first time anything happened it would be an issue again, so what is the point. 

I have felt ambivalent for around the last two months, but ifigured, keep going, if it isnt meant to be, you will find out, i must not have been listening well enough, that God had to hit me with a 2x4.

I appreciate your support, it was and remains a hard choice, but seems to me to be the correct one.

Thank you all.
Sincerely. Dianna


----------



## jamie (Aug 29, 2007)

(((SweetDianna))) I am so sorry for this huge rush of ickiness currently hitting you honey. I don't know what to say, it just seems so unfair. I love your attitude as always though. Blow it up in Oz and then when you come back home maybe there will be a great big opportunity that you never imagined waiting for you. Hope things improve for your family and their health. Lots of hugs and good luck wishes for you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2007)

Boy, you sure never saw _this_ coming when you made your plans.  I know this has been very stressful on you, Di, and I hate to see it, when you should be having the time of your life. As you've told me many times, dear, just keep your feet on the path. Do what needs to be done, but try to squeeze as much fun out of it as you can.

Your friend is leaving something to be desired at this time. What a screwed up thing to be doing.


----------



## Jes (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey there---you're at the age when elder care becomes an issue, from what I understand you to be saying, and that's a hard age to make a move across the world (on top of the other reasons you've mentioned). I left when I was 24 and so I avoided that issue. Friends of mine never left, but would like to know, but their parents are at 'that age.' So perhaps you can regroup and save up and do this at some point in the future when you're still working, but have some of the mid-life stuff behind you? Just a thought. Something to positive for in the future?? I wish you luck.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Your friend is leaving something to be desired at this time. What a screwed up thing to be doing.



I feel the same way, Tina. I mean to invite a friend to move halfway around the planet and then pull this kind of thing? To me that's not true friendship. She should at least be willing to give it time and be open to it, particularly with what Dianna's done to get there and all.

What a frustrating situation.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 31, 2007)

i know what you guys mean about my friend, i was sad the first day, now the last two i have been so angry, this was a huge expense and SHE offered, i didnt ask, so i am more than a tad resentful over all of it..i need to get over it...

Jess and Missa, i already did the elderly parents thing, both of my parents died, my dad i took care of the last three years of his life along with mom, and when mom got sick when i went back home to missouri, i took care of her at the end too....been there, done that, have the tshirt and as usual, it was too small....

you know, i was concerned the whole time, that maybe this wasnt the right thing to do, things just didnt fall into place like it did the first time, and it kept feeling like it was so much effort to do anything with this, maybe that was my angel or whoever you believe in, telling me that this wasnt the right time for whatever reason, and i just didnt listen...

it happened for a reason, now i have to get over the anger i feel towards my friend, or i will lose the friendships, cause that is how i am...and it isnt one of my better traits...

oh and i am 47, almost 48, been there too, with the earlier age stuff and you know what, this stuff sucks worse when you get older, i find i dont bounce back from things with the same resilience (sp?) as i did when i was younger...but life goes on, this has just hurt me, alot, and it will be a while til i get over it..

thanks for the support, it means a lot.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 31, 2007)

Dianna in my opinion you don't need to get over what your friend did nor do you need to forgive her - what she did was unforgivable.

When we left NJ we left with a cousin of mine who was also moving west and she said that we could live with her and her husband until we got on our feet - no matter how long that took. She was my best friend at the time and I trusted her.

2 weeks after moving across the country with no money and no jobs she blew a fit and threw us out! We haven't spoken since. I have no reason to speak to her - ever. It's over - but I am not stupid enough to have her in my life.

Sometimes it's best to get people like this out of your life. JMO




SocialbFly said:


> i know what you guys mean about my friend, i was sad the first day, now the last two i have been so angry, this was a huge expense and SHE offered, i didnt ask, so i am more than a tad resentful over all of it..i need to get over it...
> 
> Jess and Missa, i already did the elderly parents thing, both of my parents died, my dad i took care of the last three years of his life along with mom, and when mom got sick when i went back home to missouri, i took care of her at the end too....been there, done that, have the tshirt and as usual, it was too small....
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2007)

Dianna,

First I want to tell you that I admire you for all the chances you took. You wanted something and went for it. So what if it didn't work out? You didn't sit around "wishing" or "dreaming" and that takes a lot of strength and courage. Kudos to you 

Secondly, you are taking this quite well under the circumstances I think. You also have the right attitude of making the best of it and taking a long vacation before packing it in. Know what? You referred to your angel telling you something....could this perhaps be a way of your angel leading you into something else? Something even better?  Who knows what will happen and occur in the remainder of your time there..... I think you deserve good things and they are coming to you. Just hold on one more day..... 


Thirdly, I have to concur with the others about your friend. I can tell that you highly respect her and value the friendship. I just feel compelled to say that her timing sure leaves a helluva lot to be desired :doh: and she shouldn't have invited you to make such a drastic move/lifechange if she wasn't absolutely sure. I mean, she could have at least said something along the lines of "I don't want you to live here indefinitely because I'm not comfortable of that but in lieu of the circumstances I am willing to let you stay until XYZ"
That would have been a much more considerate and reasonable way of handling things, IMHO and would definitely give you more time to regroup and make your plans. 
Oh well, you will be okay and this will turn your way I'm sure 

Sorry to hear about the illness of your relatives  I wish them all a speedy recovery


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 1, 2007)

Sometimes people do things that hurt us in big ways..but that doesn't make them bad people or unforgivable. Could it be that she is feeling as badly as you do that her timing has been so bad in listening to her own heart? Since the two of you were close enough to begin with for her to offer, it would be healthier for both of you to try to get past this, forgive her and move on, as you said. I hope that you are able to hold on to the friendship, as you seem to want to, Di. 

I'm sorry that you've had to deal with this, but like GEF said, I admire you for the bravery it took to actually pursue this dream.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 1, 2007)

I can tell Kylie feels badly, but the huge expense and time involved truly should have made her consider this, she was THE primary reason i decided to move over here, her offer made the move easier in the beginning. It was what i didnt want to do if i stayed, you know, all the apartment things you dont want to do, lease, utilities, on and on, plus i dont have a credit rating over here, that makes everything HARDER....

so, yeah, while i understand, i am angry, but more hurt, this has been a huge expense and a trial on our friendship to be sure. i try really hard not to hold grudges, but when she moved home from england, i was there for her in st louis (she came and stayed with me for a couple of weeks) so, i feel a little more hurt that she knows now, how this feels (her roomie did something similar to this to her in england) so, it makes it just a little harder to understand...

yes, i care for her, and i will get over it, just right now, when i look at my savings account, and i think about the time and effort this took...it makes it harder to be forgiving. Time will help this though....i know it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 2, 2007)

I completely understand, and don't want it to sound like I was making excuses for her..she was wrong no matter how you look at it. As hard as it is to do when you're hurting, though, it often helps to try to see it from another point of view in trying to reason it out in your head. It seems like you're dealing with it all in a healthy way, though. I hope you're able to recover both emotionally and financially as quickly as possible.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 2, 2007)

Make the whole thing a learning experience Dianna.... it sucks, but you got to have a fantastic vacation, right??? 

Hang it there.... everything happens for a reason. You're meant for something bigger and better. 

hugs,

Christine


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 2, 2007)

Dianna, I'm sorry that your friend bailed on you. What a crappy thing for her to do, and only you can decide if there is something left to salvage. I'm not the kind of person who is comfortable with a "cut and run" mentality when it comes to people that I care about ... I try to consider what may have contributed to why someone disappointed me, and whether or not my own expectations were reasonable. From what you have shared, it sounds like you feel the same way -- you're disappointed with her (and certainly angry!) but are trying to keep things in perspective. Actually, I'm not sure I could be that understanding -- at least, not right away. I'd be so hurt  

I did have a friend come & live with me for a while, several years ago. I love her like a sister, and felt sympathetic to the situation that she found herself in. I really didn't think it would be a big deal at all, as my husband and I are both pretty easygoing. Actually, it turned out to be a nightmare of sorts ... for all of us. It wasn't anyone's fault, per se ... just that Jerry and I had grown accustomed to privacy. I ended up giving her a reasonable timeframe by which to move, and our friendship remained intact. I don't think that any of us had any way of knowing in advance that it wouldn't work out the way we'd intended.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree Traci (and thank you to all who have posted here) i am trying to understand, and i had a girl live with me for a while, and i asked her to move to, since she treated my stuff with less than respect...actually she was awful for many reasons, but that is another story, our friendship did not make it, she was young and was very hurt by what i did (asking her to move, i was trying to help her) so, in some ways i feel like this is karma coming to haunt me, but in truth, i know how badly kylie feels, but it sucks for me too, i wish she could have just been honest and said, sometime like ohhhhhhhhhhhhh 2 months ago, that she was having second thoughts, it would have saved me around 5grand...and while money doesnt count for everything, that is a lot of money to flit away (ohhh please let me take some of this off on taxes!!!)

anyway, thank you all for listening, it is too much money to call home and i needed some place to vent, thank you for being the place for me...Dianna


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey - I know this all sucks (and how), but you are to be admired for all of it--taking the chance, riding things out, all of it. Who the heck KNOWS what will happen in the next few months...probably all sorts of things that were waiting in the wings just to waltz on in . Hope you can have fun in a vacation mode and if a handsome entrenpeneur offers you free stay in a furnished guest house...take it!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 24, 2007)

after all the angst, and all the drama, the tears the heartache...and yes, not just being meodramatic here, this has been a roller coaster of a month...

on the 18th of the month (my birthday, go figure) my stupid visa finally came through...and after all this planning and moving and well, drama, how could i not stay, of course, it still involves more drama, but that is for the brave to ask about...lets just say, my only obstacle left is a stupid apartment, since my lovely friend changed her mind...so, yeah, still crap to do, i dont have a place to live, and since she cant carry me out, she is still stuck with me, although i am up in Brisbane now at a friends house...

so, on we go, all my crap is packed, and all i lack is a place to hang my hat, semi close to work, ohh and a car, lol...oh the small things in life...

thank you for all the support and good wishes, obviously it helped change my ho hum karma to yo ho ho....

thank you...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)

Good for you D! I'm so happy you get to stay. My feet are gettin itchy, and Wayne is nervous I want to move again. LOL




SocialbFly said:


> after all the angst, and all the drama, the tears the heartache...and yes, not just being meodramatic here, this has been a roller coaster of a month...
> 
> on the 18th of the month (my birthday, go figure) my stupid visa finally came through...and after all this planning and moving and well, drama, how could i not stay, of course, it still involves more drama, but that is for the brave to ask about...lets just say, my only obstacle left is a stupid apartment, since my lovely friend changed her mind...so, yeah, still crap to do, i dont have a place to live, and since she cant carry me out, she is still stuck with me, although i am up in Brisbane now at a friends house...
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle (Sep 26, 2007)

Di, so glad to know everything is turning out the way you originally wanted it to. Very good news, indeed. I envy your chutzpah.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 28, 2007)

all i need is a place to live, oh and furnished would be nice...please????


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 28, 2007)

How does a tent grab you? Or get a fancy trailer and you've solved the housing and transportation problems at the same time!

Okay, maybe not. But I have every confidence you'll work it all out.


----------



## Tina (Sep 28, 2007)

How is the search for a place going, Di? Are the rents there outrageous? Are you looking to rent a room in a house, or have your own place, or what?


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 30, 2007)

well,i am in a suburb of Sydney, it is parramatta, and the rent of the studio i am looking at (it is more like a one room hotel room) is 250/wk...it isnt the best, but it would work, with me taking a cab back and forth to work until i find a kind soul to transport me,(or a cheap car) lol...so yeah, it kinda sucks, the problem is, i need it furnished, so that is an issue...i could rent a place then rent furniture, but that is absolutely why i wanted to be a roomie to kylie...crappy that this wont work out, she told me on my birthday, that she felt better about me staying while i search for a place to live, and while i am absolutely not looking a gift horse in the mouth, i am more than a little irritated by her response, i wouldnt be in this position if she wouldnt have changed her position a couple of days after i moved in ( i prmise you i am NOT hard to live with) but alas, it is what it is...the only crappy thing is if i have to rent furniture then rent a place it will be around 1600/mo...yeah, i know, gag, that will take up a lot of my money....but to get out of Kylies place, it might be worth it...


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2007)

*Di...

I don't know Sydney too well.. and I believe Parramatta is an inner western suburb. There are no trains or buses to get you to your work location?

Maybe its me - and being a Victorian 'n all, but I just 'don't get' Sydney... never did.

Sydney rents (and property prices in general) are the most expensive in the country - on top of the fact that it is the most expensive city in Australia to live.

Melbourne property and rent prices are much less yet we are still almost as big as Sydney (but with much less of the tourist thoroughfare traffic... heh).
Plus we have trains, buses and our trademark trams.

And I'm sure Melbourne has just as much need for nurses as Sydney...

*hint* *hint*

hehe

 *


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

the place i will be living is not too far from some busses, but that being said, the bus is always early or late..i get to work too early and it leaves just in time for all the scholl kids in the morning, then there is the half mile walk home...and after 12.5 hours of work, that doesnt sound appealing, did i mention it is uphill too?? i swear...the only thing lacking is snow, lol...so, i think i will cab it, until i buy a car, or truch, or something...even a scooter would be better than nothing, for petes sake...lol....

thanks for the offer of Melb Jay...want a room mate...just how close ARE you to the kids hospital??? (teasing, but well, maybe not, lol)


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2007)

How are you doing with those fires out there, Di?

The bus situation sounds crappy. I'm sure that walk is the last thing your knee needs, especially with all the time you spend on your feet at work. My fingers are crossed for you that your SUV will sell back home and you can get another vehicle ASAP!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

it is sad and strange to drive somewhere and see either fires that have been deliberately set as blocks or regular fires that have destroyed so much...there is so much beauty in australia, but those darn gum trees are such great tinder....

ahhh, poor Jay, he was just kidding...melbourne has some beautiful spots too though...i will post a couple here, trolley cars, the art center, the 12 apostles, and a sculpture from the shopping center right by the Yarra river...they are from my pics in 2003, but it will show ya what i mean...Jay, you still owe me a bathtub, when i get moved in, i will send you the address (hahaha, boy am i teasin you or what, you poor guy....)


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you Tina, you are soooooooooo right...


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

if you don't like drama, sigh, dont read this....

have you ever had to make a choice that seemed so right at the time and now feels well, for lack of a better term...wrong?? I am still trying to decide if i need to go or to stay, nothing like last minute....

you all know how this started out, well, it hasjust taken a lot longer and everything is gettting to be a pain in the ass to do, now i cant get work to send a letter verifying employment cause guess what, i am not employed yet...then there is the $1500 dollar deposit on the shoe box of a place, ohh and the couple of hundred dollars deposit on the phone and the electric...and no car....do i reallllllly need this at 48?? Just how flexible and accomidating does the universe want me to be?? oh and yeah, the car still hasnt sold...so, i sat down and looked at numbers and while my salary will be good, if i stay i am absolutely bound to 6 months at the place, and at the job, where Kylie works too...now that is supposedly not an issue, but her best friend works there too..so you know, just how well am i going to be received there?? on top of it, i have called the manager three times, left three messages, and she has never called me back...

i dont know if this is the right place to be, and if you are confused and frustrated with my post, imagine how i feel..i have never been so indecisive in my life, and if i truly listen to my insides, this isnt the place to be right now...i dont know how long it would take to recover from this financially, i mean, i will use up a major portion of my savings just trying to get an apt...then i still have to buy sheets, linens, cookware...all the crap i didnt want to buy...i didnt want to do that, when Kylie asked if i wanted to be her room mate, it was the answer to a prayer...because i wasnt going to come over here and do all this, i knew it would be hard, because i dont have a financial history over here...i rented serviced apts from a hotel last time...guess what, they wont even verify i was there....

so, do you see the uphill climb this has been??? I just honestly think i am crazy to stay, but am i crazy not to...i have worn out my poor friends with my everry other week mind changes....but after having a good hard look at my finances, i dont know that there is another option? i still have money left, but i need that for getting back home and for emergencies too....so, just how much are you willing to pay for a chance?? Help?


----------



## Friday (Oct 3, 2007)

Di, somehow I am just seeing this for the first time. I am so sorry that things aren't working out. Here's hoping that everyone hassling you gets struck by the lightning bolt of common sense and things turn out in the best possible way for you.


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2007)

Jeez, I dunno Di. We've talked before about 'meant to be,' and how if things are so unrelentingly hard that maybe it's not meant to be. I guess you'd have to weigh staying there against what the possibilities would be if you came back to the states. Would you go back to MO, or some place else? How much would that cost, too? I know you stored some of your stuff, so that would be less to buy (linens and such). At this point, it seems that maybe the only way to figure it out would be with a two-column list. I'm sorry it's worked out like this for you, honey. This was supposed to be an exciting adventure, but from start to present it's just been a pain in the ass. I'm glad you've squeezed some good stuff out of it, though.

Hey, why not come to Montreal?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 9, 2007)

You know something Di... I think the writing is on the wall. Come home. You've had too many things go against you since being there. You've had a great vacation, but it just might not be in the cards for you to stay there for a semi-permanent length of time. I know you had great intentions, but it's been, as you said, an uphill climb from the time you arrived there.

I say... come home.... I know it's not what you originally wanted, but I think for now, it may be the best thing for you. 

 Hugs sweetie!! 




SocialbFly said:


> if you don't like drama, sigh, dont read this....
> 
> have you ever had to make a choice that seemed so right at the time and now feels well, for lack of a better term...wrong?? I am still trying to decide if i need to go or to stay, nothing like last minute....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (Oct 9, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> have you ever had to make a choice that seemed so right at the time and now feels well, for lack of a better term...wrong?? I am still trying to decide if i need to go or to stay, nothing like last minute....



I have a process I use in such on the fence cases:

1) Get it down to two cases (might be general cases, like "stay" or "go"

2) Assign one of these to heads, one to tails. 

3) Choose a coin to decide your fate with.

4) Flip said coin, and observe the result.

5) Now notice how you feel. 
a) Happy that a decision has been made, ready to go with it? then good.
b) Disappointed? Then you now know the one that you really wanted.

I think key to making it work is that you will follow the coin flip unless you can clearly tell that it made a 'wrong' choice. Sometime you really on the edge, after weighing up all the pros and cons, in which case a coin flip is not the worst way to decide. And sometimes you make up the pro and con lists without including what you really want, for whatever reason.

YMMV and all that. 

-Ed


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2007)

Dianna I am all for taking chances but it seems to me all the signs are saying come home. Maybe you are needed here. Don't waste anymore time and money. I really think you should come back. JMO


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 10, 2007)

So, first of all, thank you for the opinions some of you left me, i appreciate it, when you feel like your world is falling apart it makes it much easier to look at objectively, when others see things as you do...

so, yeah, i am coming back to the States...i have spent the last couple of days getting my act together and getting stuff together to ship home and getting a travel nurse job...

so, almost all things accomplished. I have a job, i will be starting in Orange County kids hospital on Nov 12th...my friend Stacy will also be out there, so it is awesome to have a supportive friend close (dont even get me started on friendships right now, if i do, it wont be pretty)...so, that being said, that at least is shaping up, it gives me time to see family and friends in St louis, then head out to california after two weeks at home...

yes, i am sad that this didnt work out, but i have to be honest, i had mixed feelings from the start, i love love love Australia, but wasnt sure this was the right time, i guess i should have listened more to myself and stayed home...BUT i had an awesome holiday, got to mooch off some friends and discovered who my true friends are in the process....and isnt that a good thing???

Ohhh and did i mention pictures, i have more wonderful memories and pictures for my wall...i will share some here....thank you again to those who risked themselves and answered me on a hard question i was having trouble seeing clearly....i can't thank you enough.

The pics are from the drive home from Brisbane to Sydney...Nambucca is the one place, and i would have to think about the name for the other, but i tell you, nambucca is as close to heaven as i think it gets...


----------



## Tina (Oct 10, 2007)

Di, did you take these? They are stunningly beautiful. Yes, you had good subjects to work with, but they look like something one would see in a travel book.

And I really cannot wait to see you again!! :kiss2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 11, 2007)

i took them all, i am so pleased with so many of the pictures, of course there are a ton of really bad out of focus ones too, lol, but who wants to post those?? lol...

I can't wait to see you too....California is a good place...
i am looking forward to it (and to my hairdresser too, there is a reason i dont usually dye my own hair!)

I also have a great camera, i went with Olympus just cause i have had such great luck and it is the sp-550UZ...i cant whine too much about the quality, Vince has $2000 dollar cameras, and i tell you, my shots are darn close to his and he likes the zoom feature on mine (don't have to keep changing lens's)

so, yeah...that's the story


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2007)

Di those pictures are gorgeous and the b/w one is bloody incredible.

I'm glad that you've made a decision so you can have peace. And we do traveling nurses in the PNW you know.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 11, 2007)

believe it or not, that isnt a black and white one, that is how dark it was right before that huge storm, but i like it too...all the pics i took that day of the storm clouds were great, some just better than others..and this one showed the darkness so much better....

what a trip...


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

love him or hate him, regardless, i have to say this is one of my favorite portrait pics ever, and yeah, the dork was up in a tree....i dont think i have taken a shot that captured who someone was, as much as that does...unless it was him taking his 1000th picture of a flower...(in the last hour, yawn, lol)


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

and yeah, me under the rainbow too, or wait, next to it..but you can see how the zoom helped on this one...Vince did a good job...


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

i didnt know that last pic would be so big, i hope i didnt scare anyone, lol.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 14, 2007)

No really, looks great, Di. You look like the girl next door.  Very pretty.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

that was wild, hello Michelllle....


ha, my location is rather prophetic isnt it? (on my profile stuff)


----------



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

Eh, I don't hate Vince. There are actually things to like very much about the man; it's just that they are easy to forget when he's posting here and being an asshole while doing it. Were he able to put aside whatever it is that this board seems to bring out in him and focus on other things, I would enjoy his presence.

You look simply beautiful, Di. The larger photo just allows us to see that it's true close up, too. 

I'm sure you two are going to miss each other when you move back. Glad you're having fun while you're there, though.  :kiss2:

Wow. Look at all these green heads. Stan, look what you've done!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 14, 2007)

Di, you've been through the wringer. I'm very glad you've made a decision you can live with. I'm just sorry you had to go through so much. 

And no, I don't hate Vince. It's just some of his posting behavior that I could do without. I'm told that he can be very kind, and if he's nice to you, then I'm glad. 

Edited to add, the original reason for my post! D'oh!!! That picture of you stunning!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 14, 2007)

thank you both for that, honestly he has his good times, dont we all, he was a godsend for me in the beginning, and now, well, in two days i go back home...i will miss my picture taking buddy...but sometimes the rest, well, not so much...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a beautiful shot Dianna...... really.....




SocialbFly said:


> i didnt know that last pic would be so big, i hope i didnt scare anyone, lol.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought that too!! LOL




SocialbFly said:


> ha, my location is rather prophetic isnt it? (on my profile stuff)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> and yeah, me under the rainbow too, or wait, next to it..but you can see how the zoom helped on this one...Vince did a good job...




I like it- it made me feel like I was there- I never realized the stunning beauty of Australia until this thread :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> thank you both for that, honestly he has his good times, dont we all, he was a godsend for me in the beginning, and now, well, in two days i go back home...i will miss my picture taking buddy...but sometimes the rest, well, not so much...



Wow, so soon, Di.  I wish you good traveling, and a safe trip. Call me after you get settled in, okay?


----------



## Friday (Oct 15, 2007)

Gorgeous. The rainbow ain't bad either.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 22, 2007)

Here i am in St. Louis, trying to get my act together for the drive to Orange county for my next job...

Australia was wonderful and yet painful at the same time, but i wouldnt trade the experience for the world...

thank you all for your support through what was a very trying and hard time for me.

I truly appreciate it.

Dianna


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome back Dianna!! Any chance you can drive to CA by way of TEXAS??






SocialbFly said:


> Here i am in St. Louis, trying to get my act together for the drive to Orange county for my next job...
> 
> Australia was wonderful and yet painful at the same time, but i wouldnt trade the experience for the world...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome back to North America---and may this next chapter end up being a less stressful adventure


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2007)

i think i could definitely use less stress, the old addage of when it rains it pours definitely has me...


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> i think i could definitely use less stress, the old addage of when it rains it pours definitely has me...



Speaking of which, where your new job is.....it isn't in the fire zone, is it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey!! Welcome back!! I'm glad to know you're back on U.S. soil.... 

You're going to be great!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome home 

and since you were so kind to share your beautiful pictures with us, here is one back- I hope you like it


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome back home, Di.  North America missed you! Good luck at your new nursie gig. I don't know how you do it, the travel thing. I feel like it takes me forever to get my groove on, I can't imagine moving to another place. OTOH you've been at this a LOT longer than me so it must be much easier.

I hope you love your new place, and I'm sorry it didn't work out for you to move to Oz.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 26, 2007)

Vickie, no matter where or how, the first month ALWAYS sucks, til you figure out who to ask, where to go...i am just great at asking questions...and i am not afraid to say, i dont know...


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 14, 2007)

day 4 of the new hospital tomorrow, so far, so good...they seem to have been very proactive in dealing with some of the issues they had in the past, but hey, ask me in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Risible (Nov 14, 2007)

So, Dianna, are we going to see you December 1? I've got my fingers crossed ... and a chair (or sofa) with your name on it! 

BTW, we're right on the border of OC/LA/IE counties, right off the 57.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, you will see Stacy and i that day, we are thrilled!!!!


----------



## Friday (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad things are going well and you're settling in Di. :happy:


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 20, 2007)

slowly but surely, i am lucky in the fact that there wasnt anything else that happened...the stress from all the moving, jobs, yada yada, i am over it, i need some great boredom...bring it on...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 21, 2007)

Yay for things working out enough to get boring!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 10, 2007)

one month almost done...so far the work is fine, the hospital is like the hospital in st louis, so not too much different. the people are generally nice, so, yeah, not too painful, all in all it could be much worse. i am trying to decide now, if i want to stay here longer, i am thinking yes, only cause it is a nice area and i still have some things i want to see/do down here...so, yeah, so far so good...my nieces and my twin sister come for a visit in two weeks, i hope it is good...sometimes twin 18 year olds can be trying...but it is vacation and it should be good eh...we shall see....


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 11, 2007)

hahaha sassy.....Shamu....lol and maybe the aquarium..wanna go?


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 11, 2007)

they will be here from the 22 til the 28....i am off the 25, 26, 27, any of those days work for you???


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 11, 2007)

A friend of ours (Sarah calls her Grandma...) recently brought her to the aquarium (Long Beach I'm assuming...), she had a great time! It's been a while since we've been to Sea World. Sea World is always fun, and might be more interesting for teenagers.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 11, 2007)

i cant disagree, i know Kayla likes aquariums, now Amanda, not so much....lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 12, 2007)

Kayla and Amanda did that when they were younger, i think just going is good for them, and ha, none of us will fit in the rides i am sure...unless they are wide bodied rides (yeah right, lol)

you sure your son will forgive you for going? (i think it is a grand idea btw!)


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 15, 2007)

ok Missa, i have looked, where can you swim with Belugas?? am i blind??


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 16, 2007)

did you notice you have to slip into THEIR provided wet suits...Kayla and Amanda are both over 350...soooooo wont happen, i am sure they dont have 6x wetsuits...oh welll, damn!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2007)

Definitely check, I know Deidra has mentioned that Discovery Cove has wet suits that go up to (and maybe over, can't recall) 12x...


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 17, 2007)

NO WAY!!! i will have to check....thanks for that info...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 4, 2008)

it was good having my family visit, although the multiple things they broke, lost, used up and never said anything, kinda got on my nerves...but i kept repeating, you hardly ever see them, relax...lol...here are some pics while they were here...i had to work the 23 and 24, we sat and watched the sun set on Huntington Beach just down from the pier...it was beautiful, except for the bloody power line in the middle of my pics...then we went back and had dinner, Missa came over, and got exposed to my cold and my family, the next day we went to the movies (i had one hell of a cold and wanted to see if i felt better for sea world with a day of less activity under my belt) and the 27th, my family, my friend Stacy and my other friend MissaF went with my family to sea world while i tried to get over the cold from hell, thank goodness she was there to entertain my family, they loved meeting Missa and her Wii...lol...in fact, of all the stuff i planned and did with them, their fav thing was the Wii...go figure....lol...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Dianna,

Thanks for sharing those lovely pics.

Meanwhile you speak like an Aussie mate. I love it.

Hugs

Susannah


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Soc,

Thanks for posting the pix. Your one niece, the one with the glasses in the first pic, has your mouth/smile, and there's a definite resemblance to you.

In the gorj sunset pic, the one with the rude power line, the island in the background is Catalina; I was born over there. Just a little worthless Ris trivia. 

See ya soon, sweetie.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 4, 2008)

D, you rock.

I haven't said that in a while. I was overdue.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 5, 2008)

Awww, thank you for the love ladies, i appreciate it and it was needed!!!

love right back!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2008)

I also owe you big time rep for that guitar pic, too. Awesome family there, D


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 10, 2008)

My sister had some great news, an awesome job offer in FRICKING florida, doesnt she know she is supposed to come this way...great, nothing like bicoastal twins...seperated by one heck of a lot of land. lol


Now to see if she accepts it...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Sweetcheeks! Just popping in to say hi.... Hi. 

:wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2008)

What great pics!!! How nice that you had a special family visit.... yay!! 





SocialbFly said:


> it was good having my family visit, although the multiple things they broke, lost, used up and never said anything, kinda got on my nerves...but i kept repeating, you hardly ever see them, relax...lol...here are some pics while they were here...i had to work the 23 and 24, we sat and watched the sun set on Huntington Beach just down from the pier...it was beautiful, except for the bloody power line in the middle of my pics...then we went back and had dinner, Missa came over, and got exposed to my cold and my family, the next day we went to the movies (i had one hell of a cold and wanted to see if i felt better for sea world with a day of less activity under my belt) and the 27th, my family, my friend Stacy and my other friend MissaF went with my family to sea world while i tried to get over the cold from hell, thank goodness she was there to entertain my family, they loved meeting Missa and her Wii...lol...in fact, of all the stuff i planned and did with them, their fav thing was the Wii...go figure....lol...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for popping in, surely, this hasnt become a blog of sorts, named hard choices, good lord, i could go all SI on that one...lol


----------



## Risible (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I did hear you liked it hard, Soc.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahahahaha, dont most of us??? what good is it if it isnt, lol.....

i am still giggling....Bad Ris Bad, lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 17, 2008)

so, i decided it was time to date again, and i actually have a few people interested...hey, it can happen...i am meeing a couple on tangowire, one promising, one a huge maybe that i am meeting for breakfast on Saturday after work. So, yeah, we shall see...i feel some SI talk coming on Saturday...girl talk in the other room, lol...advice needed!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> so, i decided it was time to date again, and i actually have a few people interested...hey, it can happen...i am meeing a couple on tangowire, one promising, one a huge maybe that i am meeting for breakfast on Saturday after work. So, yeah, we shall see...i feel some SI talk coming on Saturday...girl talk in the other room, lol...advice needed!!!




Please post link to this hook up site and did you pay or find them with the freebie offer? 

I hope you have a wonderful time on your breakfast date. 







Stop making me jealous


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 17, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> so, i decided it was time to date again, and i actually have a few people interested...hey, it can happen...i am meeing a couple on tangowire, one promising, one a huge maybe that i am meeting for breakfast on Saturday after work. So, yeah, we shall see...i feel some SI talk coming on Saturday...girl talk in the other room, lol...advice needed!!!



Don't forget to sleep on Saturday before you come over here 

OK - this may be a stupid question, but I just read it in your blog and Missaf's - what is SI?


----------



## Risible (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, Di, I sleep with a couple myself - of the canine variety.  

Oh, wait, I thought you were talking about a couple, as in a married couple!  You meant a couple of guys, though, I think. As in two guys, one at a time. Oh, nevermind ... 

But, yeah, looking forward to hearing all the juicy details on Saturday!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2008)

Risible said:


> Hey, Di, I sleep with a couple myself - of the canine variety.
> 
> Oh, wait, I thought you were talking about a couple, as in a married couple!  You meant a couple of guys, though, I think. As in two guys, one at a time. Oh, nevermind ...
> 
> But, yeah, looking forward to hearing all the juicy details on Saturday!



Include me among those waiting for the juicy details. We old married folk have to live vicariously, don'tcha know


----------



## Risible (Jan 17, 2008)

Ain't _that_ the truth, TJ. I totally love getting together with Di; brings back the "good old days." Before the old man came along. Of course, back in those good old days, all I wanted was to be married. :blink:

But, yeah - vicarious thrills!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2008)

Risible said:


> Ain't _that_ the truth, TJ. I totally love getting together with Di; brings back the "good old days." Before the old man came along. Of course, back in those good old days, all I wanted was to be married. :blink:
> 
> But, yeah - vicarious thrills!



Well Ris, I'm sure you take consolation in the fact that your old man is still plenty good lookin'


----------



## Risible (Jan 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well Ris, I'm sure you take consolation in the fact that your old man is still plenty good lookin'



I'm a lucky woman in many ways. Thanks, TJ. Of course, your man isn't chopped liver, you know.


----------



## Tad (Jan 17, 2008)

Risible said:


> But, yeah - vicarious thrills!



Totally!

_I hate to say it, but I'm almost a bit sad that most of the last of my single friends are settling down--ow what do I do for vicarious thrills and frustrations?_


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 17, 2008)

i will give ya all the short, non boring versions....

yeah GEF i have done it both ways (hahaha, minds outa the gutter) i have both bought the memberships but i have also had luck with the free ones...i am in bbwfinder as travelingssbbw...yeah, i get tired of all the games...i have a fat body and a fat ass, read my profile damnit, lol....so, now i am like out there, i say pretty much what i am when i first write, iam sure the honesty might put some people off, but if you dont know what a ssbbw is, then you are about to learn....we should talk sometime GEF....hugs...

so, yeah, we shall see how it all goes...man there are a lot of fat admirers out here in cali....good lord....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 17, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Don't forget to sleep on Saturday before you come over here




sleep will be had, or i will be too stupid to walk...i cant make sense without at least 3 hours of sleep. I can't work without 5. My job needs ya to be too much on your toes...i just couldnt and wouldnt do it to those i take care of...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 25, 2008)

you bailed on me MissaF, so how are you doing anyway???

How is Gideon doing....

How are YOU doing???


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 27, 2008)

why do i always have to work when there could be merriment afoot??? 

also to those who are waiting to ssee the pics from RVs going away, i plead stoopidity...i totally spaced on putting them up, i know, hard to believe eh...i will try to get them up this morning...
Dianna


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures!  No worries with posting the pics... it sounds like they keep you busy where you work. Perfectly understandable, nothin' stoopid about it... 

One thing I've been wondering if you don't mind my asking. You've mentioned your "twin" sister in posts and in conversation. Are you two identical twins or fraternal twins? I haven't seen you both close together in a picture, from what I've seen you look somewhat different.


Stan


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 27, 2008)

fancy you should ask, here is my sis and i, we are fraternal, MissaF can attest to that...and MiniMe (aka Amanda) and KK and i....they rock...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 27, 2008)

Du hast eine sehr schöne und glückliche Familie! Beautiful pictures Di!



Stan


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 27, 2008)

Danke meiner freunden!!!! (prob wrong tense, i never get that right...lol)


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 27, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Danke meiner freunden!!!! (prob wrong tense, i never get that right...lol)



I'll 'fess... I go to Babblefish to double check my spelling and tense...  Meine Deutsch ist nicht am besten im Welt...

stan_der_man


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 27, 2008)

better than mine though, lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 29, 2008)

missaf said:


> Totally, Sosh and her sister are fraternal hotties!
> 
> And the nieces are darling and so teen-agerish, but still sweet and cool! I think KK and I bonded more than Amanda and I did, but Sosh's sister says I'm more like Amanda-- LOL
> 
> I totally enjoyed having a Fat-bitch moment with them at Sea World when this lady gave me a hard time about us taking up too much room in the line. The look on Amanda's face as I told off the woman was priceless





and for that, you will ALWAYS rock in my book, although, you should know, i never heard about it from them, brats, lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 10, 2008)

I look back at the last year, so many lessons i learned, last year at this time, i decided to go forward with my plans to move to Oz...and here i am in one year, in such a different place than i thought i would be, not that i am unhappy....just my plans look so different than what i thought them to be....

I lost two good friendships this year...both were so hurtful in their own way...i dont lose womens friendships easily...men seem to come and go as friends, but i cling to my women friends as my own moral mirror and my social mirror, to point me in the right directions, to be my sounding board, to let me be the same for them....my friend in australia still writes me, but on my birthday last year, after all the bullshit she did, she gave me a book by Kerry Armstrong...called the cirlces...and it described how friends may start out in a high circle, like a 1 or 2 and through changes etc end up in a 7th circle....that was so fucking hurtful to get from her, from someone i dont even know if i consider in my circle at all...i dont do that to my friends, i choose my friends with such carefullness, revealing who i am in layers, building trust andgiving trust right back...i dont betray my friends...and to have been betrayed, well, hurts....and i have a bad habit of holding onto big hurts, i need to find a way to let this go...

i desperately need some roots, i need a home, i entered into this job knowing i would try and find a home..here i am in southern california...i never ever thought i would love my job here as much as i do...now i am having second third forth thoughts about moving here, it is soo bloody expensive, can i own a house here?? can i do it realistically....how do people do it...i want permanence...

so yeah here i am supposed to be packing for move bazillion, (the bloody basketball court was going at 850am, for gods sake) and i am here thinking about my life...must get going...lol


----------



## Risible (Feb 10, 2008)

Di, hope you're feeling better from that kick-ass flu? And I agree that your phone flu-voice? Sultry, not stuffy! 

Oy, moving. I'm pretty good about the packing - more energy, lots to look forward to, a deadline. But unpacking - yuck-o. And it's not just unloading things out of boxes - it's where to put things. I gotta think things out, what goes in which cabinet, etc. At least there's not a deadline, as in: it's Moving Day!

I'm feeling a little overwhelmed unpacking my kitchen stuff, so I'm just moving slowly. I've got the important stuff unpacked, but this morning I was looking for my peeler. I know it's lying at the bottom of one of those huge packing boxes, but which one, and how much other crap do I have to move out of the way to get to it ...

Well, the thought of you making a home here is very exciting. You know that Jess, Ek and I are hoping for that, don't you? Give it a couple years; home prices are already on their way down, and so are interest rates. As an enticement, let me remind you that there is a huge pool of available men here, too. Maybe even Mr. Right!

Give me a call when you get a chance; I know you're busy, but I need to hear that sultry voice again .


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 10, 2008)

Here! Here! Me too - I'm already sad that you are moving out of my city even though it is only 20 minutes or so away. I liked having you right down the street


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2008)

Dianna, 
You truly have been through so much this last year! I just read through all 8-pages of your blog and see just how much has been on your plate, yet you handled everything with finesse. 

You have made some wonderful lady friends in S. Cal and gentlemen friends too, so I truly hope you stay in S. Cal as much as I wish you were in my neck of the woods. 

I'm so sorry your friend in Oz hurt you like she did; I don't know what to say, only that you have an abundance of people here at Dims--and where you live--that love and care for you greatly. (I'm one of them)

I hope one day we can see each other again. You are just a fantastic lady and I hope you never forget that. :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 10, 2008)

missaf said:


> I am so enthralled with the idea of Dianna having roots in Cali :wubu: I <3 all my So. Cal girlfriends. I have girl crushes on you all!
> 
> I wonder if my flu voice is sultry too



I tried to call ya and hear that voice, you must be sleeping, feel better...and poor Ek, i stood her up for packing hell...you wouldnt believe what happened, we go to the apartments, to get my keys and Stacys keys, they tell Stacy, your apt wont be ready til THURSDAY!!!!! so, guess what, our moving guys tomorrow, yeah, gonna move all our shit into MY apt then we get to move Stacys crap the next day ourselves...grrrrr....isnt that why we hired movers, so we didnt have to do this shit?????

what a cluster...


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 10, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Dianna,
> You truly have been through so much this last year! I just read through all 8-pages of your blog and see just how much has been on your plate, yet you handled everything with finesse.
> 
> You have made some wonderful lady friends in S. Cal and gentlemen friends too, so I truly hope you stay in S. Cal as much as I wish you were in my neck of the woods.
> ...



Dee, thank you for your kind words, i think all of us seem to have had quite a year we have been through....you feeling better?? How is this semester going so far?? how is the new kitty?? how is your hubby??? did i ask ya enough???


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 10, 2008)

missaf said:


> Wow, that stinks. I don't have any time off until this weekend or I'd help you guys move!




You dork, you need to get better!!! You and your lil guy need to get over that hellish crap...isnt it the crap from hell???


----------



## Aliena (Feb 11, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Dee, thank you for your kind words, i think all of us seem to have had quite a year we have been through....you feeling better?? How is this semester going so far?? how is the new kitty?? how is your hubby??? did i ask ya enough???



They weren't just kind words, they are the truth. You are a fantastically, beautiful (inside and out) lady. 

As for me, (in answering your questoins) I am feeling somewhat better, but still have my fatigue. I've been struggling with sinus and respitory problems and have taken 2-different anitbiotics to kill the infection. Over the Christmas holidays I had an ear infection and strep throat, but I'm feeling much better now. :batting:

This semester is going well so far, albeit a little challenging for me. (2-different math classes, science, and an economics)
The good news is I get my diploma in May and I decided to go ahead and walk for graduation. (yes, I will be posting pictures) 

Mike is doing really, really well and is going to be pursuing his MBA in the fall at Eastern with a co-worker. I'm going to EKU with a friend I made at school (as a buddy system--she's going for the BSW too) in the fall as well. School is fine and my gpa was 3.6 this last semester. Feels good. 

Wubbytubby is fine, but is somewhat miffed at Mike and I right now, because she has a new little brother whom we've dubbed the "Mini-Wub". He's a handful, but a love. 

Enough about me in your blog. I hope we can talk soon, too, because I did enjoy our talks when you were in St. Louis. 

Godspeed to you missy!


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2008)

Take care, honey, and feel better. I know what you mean about "sultry voice." Mine is raspy and I've been so afraid I'd get laryngitis, like when I was sick during the move, that I've been afraid to talk too much. Di, I'm really glad you're liking where you're at and feel you can put down some roots for a while. And what a fantastic group of people you have around you. You're lucky to have them and they are lucky to have you. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah. I can't believe I finally meet you all, and have so much fun, and then Di actually moved someplace where she wasn't entirely out of reach, and I had to go and move to another country! I'm so glad that I was able to meet you and Gid before I left, though!


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2008)

I sure hope you do, Missa. You'll be very welcome. 

And we're not sure May is happening. Finances likely won't allow it yet, so don't plan on May, dammit. Dunno when it will be, which sucks for multiple reasons.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2008)

You know how much I would love that. 

Yeah, I miss my stuff and it sucks -- my art, various office things, clothing and things I wouldn't need until May, but then I'll need by then and won't have. Bleh. But really? The worst is not being able to see my son and family, and then have the get-together Dee suggested before I left. Told Eric about it and was looking forward to it. I miss my family, though, and don't know how long it will be. My mother was hospitalized last night, I found out, for salmonella. She's in the ICU because they didn't have a regular bed, and I confess I'm glad she's there, as she will receive better care there. I called her and she's doing okay, thank goodness, but at her age it's worrisome. Sucks not to be able to go and visit her.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 12, 2008)

you know Tina, i know (oh holy moly how i know it) what you mean, but at some point YOU are entitled to YOUR happy life too...don't forget that part...i feel lucky to be here and to have met who i have met here as well, who knew everyone was soooo damn wonderful....


----------



## Risible (Feb 13, 2008)

T, that get-together is gonna happen around the your's and Eric's schedule, so don't worry about that.

I'm sorry that you may not be able to see Jimmy and your family in May though; I know you miss them something terrible.


----------



## Tina (Feb 13, 2008)

I do, Ris. This is really going to take some getting used to. And thanks. I really can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Tina (Feb 13, 2008)

Di, Ris, Missa, you all have a way of making me feel cared for. Thank you. :wubu: Finally getting my computer after moving has helped to take away a good part of the loneliness, since most of my best friends I've met online.

Missa, I'm sorry you didn't have loving support when you went through all of that, because you sure deserve it. As they say, you can't choose your family, but you sure can choose your friends, and I feel blessed a million times over by both the number, and quality, of the people I call dear friends. I get stressed about finances, but am rich in ways that money could never ever buy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 13, 2008)

Just popping in to say I think all of you ladies are spectacular, and I'm horribly jealous that I can't hang wit' ya.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 13, 2008)

Joy, we are counting the time until you are here, HURRY UP!!!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 13, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Just popping in to say I think all of you ladies are spectacular, and I'm horribly jealous that I can't hang wit' ya.


They truly are, Joy. What a fun, smart, funny, compassionate group of people they all are.


----------



## Risible (Feb 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Just popping in to say I think all of you ladies are spectacular, and I'm horribly jealous that I can't hang wit' ya.





SocialbFly said:


> Joy, we are counting the time until you are here, HURRY UP!!!!



Joy, does this mean you'll be visiting us here in So Cal, perhaps with a special VIP? 'Cause if it's on the Internet, it must be true!  At least, I hope it is!


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 26, 2008)

OK...so Stacy and I are headin to Vegas..on the way, we are going to meet MissaF for some whatever (coffee, lunch, whatever at that time) then head on to Vegas baby...

Tuesday we are both seeing people, wednesday we have a day to do nothing (Stacy is getting a hair cut) then do dinner...then we are going to see Zumanity...we have some kick ass seats...so it should be lots of SI fun..i cant wait....

pictures may be forthcoming...not sure yet....lol...

so yeah, dont worry, i will be back this week at some point....


----------



## Aliena (Feb 26, 2008)

Be safe and have lots of relaxing fun! And puh-leaaaassse post pics!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 26, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> OK...so Stacy and I are headin to Vegas..on the way, we are going to meet MissaF for some whatever (coffee, lunch, whatever at that time) then head on to Vegas baby...
> 
> Tuesday we are both seeing people, wednesday we have a day to do nothing (Stacy is getting a hair cut) then do dinner...then we are going to see Zumanity...we have some kick ass seats...so it should be lots of SI fun..i cant wait....
> 
> ...




Zumanity is a great show! I saw it a couple of years ago! Made the mistake of trying to avoid eye contact with the main speaker guy and got pulled up front in front of people though LOL. 

They even had a couple of chubby girls in the show that went out and worked the crowd. Have a great time!!


----------



## Risible (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm, meeting anyone, are we, in Vegas??? 

I'm sure you two naughty girls will find something to do there in Vegas; and forget about that saying, "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!" *So* not true - I want to hear all the trouble you and Stacy got into!


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmm, care to add a description MissaF???

More details to come...


----------



## Tina (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG! Look at you all!!






(Did I read somewhere that Stacey got laid...?)


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2008)

Tina said:


> (Did I read somewhere that Stacey got laid...?)




Oh - unh unh!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2008)

What a trio of gorgeous dames!!! 















And why am I not in that picture.... dammit....... 




SocialbFly said:


> Hmmm, care to add a description MissaF???
> 
> More details to come...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my, look at those beeeewwwteeeful women! I couldn't help but notice these pics are at Dennys, it made me hop into my St. Louis folder and reminisce. 

Glad y'all had a fabu-time!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 2, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Hmmm, care to add a description MissaF???
> 
> More details to come...



Lovely pic. It is nice to be able to see you through pics here Dianna.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2008)

Risible said:


> Joy, does this mean you'll be visiting us here in So Cal, perhaps with a special VIP? 'Cause if it's on the Internet, it must be true!  At least, I hope it is!



I'll answer for Joy, Ris, 'cos she doesn't have CH access at the moment. I went there and had a smashing visit. :smitten: :wubu: I don't know when she'll be out here next but one would hope soon.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'll answer for Joy, Ris, 'cos she doesn't have CH access at the moment. I went there and had a smashing visit. :smitten: :wubu: I don't know when she'll be out here next but one would hope soon.



That is wonderful Russ. Can I just wish you two so much happiness together and for the future. I hope you will be together soon, and never be seperated again.

Shoshie


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, so Vegas with Stacy was fun...i gambled a little, ate a lot, drove around a lot, bought a kickin Coach purse and well, just lazed around...we saw the exhibit "The Body" (interesting, but sooo not worth 30 dollars to see it) then the second night we went to see Zumanity...the first night i had my own room...long story...and I sat for a looooooooong time in the hottest temp of water in a huge bathtub...(of course, getting out was a kodak moment i am sure) took some pics, drank my illegal bottle of wine and pestered MissaF on the phone....the room was gorgeous, they didnt have the regular hotel room i had paid for, so they had to upgrade me to a one bedroom suite....darn...lol....so, the pics are from The Signature Hotel at MGM and the drive...you have already seen us with MissaF...


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 3, 2008)

Zumanity, what a kick ass show...


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2008)

That bathtub looks like wicked fun! Love the pic of you and Stacy - you both look gorj! Where'd you get that plunge-y top? It looks really hawt on you.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 3, 2008)

hahaha, thank you for the support, i love having girlfriends near...Ris, i am off wednesday, i am gonna try and give ya a ring...


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 3, 2008)

oops, the top was from Zaftique....


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2008)

Wednesday sounds good! BTW, did you get my PM about March 15/16? It sounds like it's gonna be the 16th.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 3, 2008)

that should work, my best friend and her husband are visiting from st louis, that is the reason i needed to talk to ya  

is it the more the merrier??


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2008)

They're welcome - bring 'em along! I'll PM everyone confirming - so brunch is good for you on the 16th?


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 3, 2008)

Lovely pictures - sounds like you had a great time in Vegas. I'm so behind on my dimensions-blog reading (and yes . . . this is your blog) . . . my life has somehow gotten away from me.

Love your top in the picture with Stacy. When we going to dinner again?


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 4, 2008)

will next wednesday work for you??? i will be in the area anyway, we could do dinner????


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 4, 2008)

OPPS!!! I mean Thurs Ekmanifest...thursday...i get my haircut and dyed at three, then i could meet ya...


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 4, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> OPPS!!! I mean Thurs Ekmanifest...thursday...i get my haircut and dyed at three, then i could meet ya...



Thursday the 6th or 13th? The 6th is good - I'll have to get back to you on the 13th because I tentatively have something in L.A. that afternoon.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 4, 2008)

poop, the 13th, my friend comes in the 14th...shoot well, if your plans change, let me know...i would love to see ya for din din Morris...


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 19, 2008)

wooowoooo, you look styling...very professional...


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 19, 2008)

Pics from San Diego, including some of our travel/party buddies


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> Cuz Dianna asked me to post a picture from my big formal dinner



Very nice! Like the jacket - looks smashing


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 19, 2008)

Love missaf jr. with the big Ernie - and the polar bear hug - very nice!



SocialbFly said:


> Pics from San Diego, including some of our travel/party buddies


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 20, 2008)

missaf said:


> Cuz Dianna asked me to post a picture from my big formal dinner


Beautiful picture Jessica, very sharp looking!


It looks like you guys had fun in San Diego, great pictures!


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 21, 2008)

well, we are going spa-ing next week, i have never been to a spa, we shall see...i cant wait to be mud coated...as long as i dont have to wrestle...lol


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 21, 2008)

Got your message last night while we were at the movies . . . The Bank Vault . . . pretty good boy movie. Who is going? How long are you going to be gone? It's spring break and I have a few meetings so need to see if I could figure it out.

By the way - tried to rep you and it wouldn't let me - LOVE the new avatar photo. You are so lovely!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 21, 2008)

missaf said:


> We're going Wednesday -- I'll be there at 9:30 am -- have my first treatment at 10:30 -- then going on until about 2 in treatments and spas, then we're doing lunch!
> 
> You're more than welcome to come -- anyone! The last spa day we planned, everyone backed out, so this should be a good one
> 
> ...




I just did a mud bath followed by a mineral bath followed by a massage a couple of weeks ago and I was soooo relaxed afterwards that I dont know how I drove home! I've been holding on to a gift card until I can scrape enough money together to add to it so that I can enjoy an entire day at the spa. Enjoy!


----------



## Friday (Mar 26, 2008)

So, have we had the mud bath yet?


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok...yes, they did the mud bath, they did a lot of things, i on the other hand had an exfoiliating sugar massage then got rubbed down with shea butter, i stayed out of the mud, i wanted the shea butter to stay on me...i must admit, i am one soft soft fat woman....

so, i have permission to post these pics...and i am including some of the pics of the grounds too, wish Risible coulda come too..i dont know how many times Jess, Stacy and i said, "we wish Ris was here with us"

We finished out with dinner at a greek place, YUMMO!!!! and it was MissaF's birthday soon, so we had baklava to celebrate....holy cow...

ah well, when stuff comes up, whatcha gonna do...we missed ya Ris and Ek!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like you gals had a great time!



And Missaf... 



Silly girl, you and your pagan rituals.... I bet the cub scouts love having you around the campfire! :blink:


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 27, 2008)

So jealous!!!!!


----------



## Risible (Mar 27, 2008)

But - where's Missaf??! 

Wait --- *that's* her?? 

Yesterday was perfect weather for Glen Ivy. Betcha wish you could have ditched the swimsuit, though, hmmm?

Now that you've experienced the seduction that is Glen Ivy, you'll be going back tho, am I right? 

P.S. Missaf, why are you breathing fire?


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, stupid camera on the cell phone had some dumb reflection...lol..whatcha gonna do...lol


and yes, there will be more water level raising with fat girl bodies...


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello! so yeah, i got fed some great food and had some geat fat girl talk with Ek tonight...wonderful chow, wonderful talk...pictures included....the mashed potatoes wow....bacon, red new potatoes, leeks, sour cream...i gotta tell ya, holy cow they were good....speaking of cow, yeah, i ate a big ol steak too...


----------



## Risible (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, man, you gals sure know how to party! :eat2: Those steaks are whoppers!! What fer ya need all that red meat? Hmmmm???


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 4, 2008)

Risible said:


> Oh, man, you gals sure know how to party! :eat2: Those steaks are whoppers!! What fer ya need all that red meat? Hmmmm???



Red meat . . . yummmmmmmm


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 4, 2008)

Ris...shame on you, lol, we all need red meat for energy, for lots of jaws flapping, lol.....(wish ya coulda been there too)


ok...i am looking at a house on monday, please, cross fingers and toes....


----------



## Risible (Apr 4, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Ris...shame on you, lol, we all need red meat for energy, for lots of jaws flapping, lol.....(wish ya coulda been there too)
> 
> 
> ok...i am looking at a house on monday, please, cross fingers and toes....




Ooooo! Fingers and toes crossed, kitty's eyes crossed. k. Send link please!

BTW, wanted to tell you ... heard on the news the other day that there is a mortgage crisis relief bill going through Senate, had passed first hurdle. It contains an incentive for buyers of foreclosed homes.

Lots o' those here in OC.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like you gals had a fun relaxing time. EK took good care of us that last time we were all there!



SocialbFly said:


> ...
> ok...i am looking at a house on monday, please, cross fingers and toes....


Good luck on the house hunting D, my fingers are crossed for you! With the market taking a dump the way it has, your timing couldn't have been better. Now don't forget... you need a pool and jacuzzi, very important for having all of us over this summer!



Oh.. and nice wide streets, parkin' the big ol' diesels ain't easy!


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 8, 2008)

I think i might need a time out from Dims..i am starting to feel VERRRRRYYY irritated by some of the attitudes here...anyone wanna give me a "hell yeah sista???"



.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2008)

FUCK yes!!!

oops...that just sorta popped out.......and some wonder...why....


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2008)

Except for mod duties and checking in to see what needs to be done, and a few posts here and there, I've been on break myself. It's necessary some times, and it seems my back is out now, from an old auto accident. Bleh.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww Tina, i am soo sorry, i thought your back was feeling better....i am just going to go and quietly scream into a pillow, dont mind me....

i wil be the one screaming although slightly muffled...


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I think i might need a time out from Dims..i am starting to feel VERRRRRYYY irritated by some of the attitudes here...anyone wanna give me a "hell yeah sista???"
> 
> 
> 
> .




"Hell yeah sista???"!


I followed your instructions as closely as possible...



I hope that will suffice D.







As my saying goes (I just made it up actually...) People with bad attitudes usually also have bad aptitudes... Don't let them get you down!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, those pictures are wonderful! I'm so glad you got to do that.


----------



## Friday (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, took a break with a friend a few weeks ago. Think I may need another already.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Dianna, I hope you pop in long enough to see this. I just wanted you to know I've not been posting as much either, (school work for me; getting ready for graduation in a few weeks) but wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and sending some lovin's your way. 
I also think you're looking fabulous! :wubu:

Just sayin'


----------



## Shosh (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Dianna,

How are you chookie? How is work going? Gosh that is a hard job that you do.
Any plans to come back here soon for a visit at all? I would love to see you here in Melbourne. I am moving up to the country to live, so you could always come up for a little visit.

Big hug.

Susannah


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 21, 2008)

awww, thank you peoples, for posting, Dee, thanks for the nice note, hugs to you, and Susannah, what part of the country?? I dont know when i will come over again for a visit, i told the girls, this time it was there turn, lol...


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 27, 2008)

I am looking forward to some fat girlfriend bonding time...you dont know how nice it is to have other fat friends until you sit at a table of skinny women and listen to what ails their worlds...lol....

can't wait to see you ladies!!!!


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2008)

You mean the 'OMG, I've gained three pounds!' BS? Or the much lower class slop they spew and then roll their eyes and say 'Oh, we didn't mean you. You're not that fat. (Like fuck I ain't.)' and pretend like that makes it OK. I generally distance myself from that type as they aren't good for much and shallow is a bore.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2008)

Friday said:


> You mean the 'OMG, I've gained three pounds!' BS? Or the much lower class slop they spew and then roll their eyes and say 'Oh, we didn't mean you. You're not that fat. (Like fuck I ain't.)' and pretend like that makes it OK. I generally distance myself from that type as they aren't good for much and shallow is a bore.



Friday, you crack me up! You always make me snort; coffee burns in the nostrils isn't life threatening, is it?


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2008)

Cream gf. Back when I drank the stuff I always put cream in it.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah, i know the feeling, but at work, the girls (alot of them) are young 24 25 26 year olds...life is still coming their way, they will catch on after a while, lol...(not being agist here, you wait and see when you are a 40 something woman, it just IS different...)

good to see you ladies, and i should tell you, i had all sorts of comebacks to what you two wrote and none of them were good (more like SI) which def means why am i awake fter 2 hours of sleep, and time to go back to bed....

hugs ladies and yeah, i put the bid in on a house....is that someone at the door or are my knees quaking???


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2008)

Well? Was someone at the door? Or did Nevada have the big quake they've been warning them about?


----------



## Risible (Apr 27, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> hugs ladies and yeah, i put the bid in on a house....



Woohoo! How exciting! PM me the link - stat, nurse!!!

_*rubs hands*_ Pool party at Di's!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> yeah, i know the feeling, but at work, the girls (alot of them) are young 24 25 26 year olds...life is still coming their way, they will catch on after a while, lol...(not being agist here, you wait and see when you are a 40 something woman, it just IS different...)




Some of them are younger that work with me....funny how it's the younger ones that haven't experienced some things that seem to think they have it all figured out..... 
That alone wouldn't bother me except I hear a lot of judgment about people in some of what they say. It always makes me think "WTF do you really know when you have yet to try it yourself? 






SocialbFly said:


> hugs ladies and yeah, i put the bid in on a house....is that someone at the door or are my knees quaking???




Good luck on the house


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

If anyone is selling a house and wants it to sell, PM me, i will come and visit, this house sold too....damnit!!!


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2008)

That just means the best place for you hasn't been found yet.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so bummed you didn't get it!


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I'm so bummed you didn't get it!



me too my beautiful friend, me too....

and thank you Friday, i am looking believe me....


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh no.  I was already envisioning the colors you'd picked adorning the walls. Well, hang in there - it is totally a buyer's market these days. BTW, don't forget to check out buyer incentives ... hugs.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

Risible said:


> Oh no.  I was already envisioning the colors you'd picked adorning the walls. Well, hang in there - it is totally a buyer's market these days. BTW, don't forget to check out buyer incentives ... hugs.



haha, the first thing i thought was ohh good, more time to get more paperwork in order....

guess who is coming over for a visit tomorrow


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> haha, the first thing i thought was ohh good, more time to get more paperwork in order....
> 
> guess who is coming over for a visit tomorrow



Oh, I can guess - and I want details when you come up for air!!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh hell, honey, I'm sorry about the house. I know you will find a great place, though, so maybe it's as Friday says? If the visitor is who I think it may be, I hope you have fun.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

I will, he is a nice guy, imagine facing the traffic after he takes his kids to school...and coming down for breakfast (after i get off of work)...nice guy....(stooooopid traffic!!!)


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 30, 2008)

I was already imagining swimming in her pool and giving her my dog . . . I know, I know, it's all about me. 

Have fun with your new honey and am looking forward to a call with details. Haven't seen my guy in two weeks - he went to help with one of his best friends who was in the hospital. They thought it was lung cancer but turned out to be Wegener's (?) disease. He almost died. But he's coming home tomorrow.


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad to hear that about Barton. Lung cancer - wow, that's a serious bullet to duck.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 30, 2008)

I think we should knock on her door tomorrow at lunch time - all of us


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll call, "Listen, I hope this isn't a bad time, but ...." 

Okay, ladies, let's synchronize our watches ...


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

hahaha, thank you for the laugh, hahah, be too sassy to me and there will be no SI details shared (as if you really want them, lol) 

I love you guys, thank you so much....there will be a pool party to be had, just not this one (unless, who knows, the deal falls through, i am a sure thing, since i have my loan preapproved Ha!)


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

missaf said:


> I will wave when I drive by tomorrow, since I know you won't want us knocking on your door at lunch time



But, i do expect a call regarding the appt, and how it went...just saying..


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 30, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I think we should knock on her door tomorrow at lunch time - all of us



hey, Sassy one...whatcha doing this weekend?? wanna meet for lunch on Sunday?? I will be up your way anyway...(or so my tentative plans say)


----------



## Shosh (May 1, 2008)

Hi Dianna. It was nice chatting with you the other day. I wish I could see your new house. The link you gave me would not work.
Big hug
Shoshie


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 1, 2008)

Dianna, sorry that particular house didn't come through for you, but as was said, your house is out there, and it will be wonderful. Keep looking and enjoying life in the meantime. Your search will be over before you know it and the pool parties complete with cute FA cabana boys can begin.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 1, 2008)

Hey guys - I'm on my way to pick you all up so we can go visit Dianna this morning . . . maybe bring her some coffee. Who's in?


----------



## Risible (May 1, 2008)

Coffee? How about some _cigarettes_? You know, like in the movies? If you bring Cotton and Cinnamon, I'll bring my barklers, just to add to the overall noisy joie de vivre.

"Hey, whatcha doon in there? Huh? Can we come in? Are ya done yet? Whatcha doon now??"


----------



## ekmanifest (May 1, 2008)

Cinnamon has a keen and somewhat perverted interested in the male anatomy


----------



## Risible (May 1, 2008)

Ha! This is probably TMI, but Bubbles is slavishly willing to give lick-downs at any time, but has a particular zest for post-coital ones (or so we gather. We've never actually put that to the test. ). Ya listening, Di? 

I don't think she's listening, E. Do you think she's okay? Maybe we should call her ...


----------



## Aliena (May 1, 2008)

E, I sent you a message in a rep; please look at it before you leave! I hope y'all have a good time and please eat a goody for me. Did I tell you guys how jealous I am of you being able to be close to see each other? I am. 

Have a great sunny day!

View attachment greatday2.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (May 2, 2008)

Sasssyyyy!! Y'all are just sassy....lol...i will tell ya the UPS guy came, scared the crap outa me...lol


----------



## SocialbFly (May 2, 2008)

ok, who wants to guess where this lovely pic was taken????


----------



## Risible (May 2, 2008)

Oh, let's see, maybe behind the house of the person who wants _at least_ a thumbs up or down re yesterday???


----------



## SocialbFly (May 2, 2008)

well, i have to tell ya one thing he said, it was so nice...

we were talking and i am not sure i even remember about what...and he said, remember that movie "shallow Hal"
i said yeah, he said, that is how i see you, i dont see you as big or small, i just see you as you...a beautiful woman...yeah, he made some points off of that comment...lol.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 3, 2008)

ok, so i bid on a house, this is the outside, the inside is nice, has more room, isnt perfect, but has a good price...and lots of potential, did i say that already?? anyway, we shall see....


----------



## Risible (May 3, 2008)

It looks great! I love the exterior fireplace masonry. The pool looks very clean, well maintained, and the pool deck looks newish.

PM me the link when you get a chance - okay, fingers crossed! Toes too!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 3, 2008)

CRAP!!!!! i am going to quit talking about this stuff totally...lol...i am backup offer i dont know what...they already have an offer....grrrrrr...what the hell....

I am cursed...anyone want to sell their house, i am a sure thing, let me love it, it will sell!!!


----------



## ekmanifest (May 3, 2008)

Maybe you need a new real estate agent . . .


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 4, 2008)

Congrats on helping solve the SoCal real estate glut, Di! You are an engine of economic development and financial stability!! :happy: Check and see if you can't at least get a gas allowance? Ahnuld luvs ya!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 6, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Congrats on helping solve the SoCal real estate glut, Di! You are an engine of economic development and financial stability!! :happy: Check and see if you can't at least get a gas allowance? Ahnuld luvs ya!



has anyone ever called you a smart ass?? I thought so, lol.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> has anyone ever called you a smart ass?? I thought so, lol.



Smart-ass, dork, s'all good!  Just remember, _bid_ girls don't cry! 

Lordy, I crack me up!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 6, 2008)

I heard it was Nurse's Day today on the news. Just wanted to tell you I hope you had a wonderful day and that I love and admire you, Dianna, for all the woman you are (great friend, nurse, human being). :wubu:


----------



## Risible (May 6, 2008)

Nurse's Day!

Well, happy Nurse's Day!

I've never seen you on the job, Nurse Di, but I do know what an extremely kind, caring and sensitive person you are; I bet those babies love you. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Risible (May 6, 2008)

Stacey too! (Thanks, J! )

Ooooooo, Missaf, gonna get yerself some hot pepperoni??  or should it be :eat1:


----------



## ekmanifest (May 6, 2008)

Hey Missaf . . . what happened in Texas? Anything good?????


----------



## SocialbFly (May 7, 2008)

cigarettes anyone?? lol...

thank you for the nurses week wishes, you all are so kind, and i truly appreciate it....

hugs and love right back at ya...and um, no, the babies dont love me tonight, they keep yelling in my ears, lol...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 20, 2008)

I just have to say, if i get told one more time "maybe he just isnt that into you" and quote that stupid fucking book, i am going to scream...like i dont already know that...give me something smart and new...suggest an answer, but dont quote that fricking book...i am soooooooooooooooooooooo over it...



(holy shit, i should post more often here, bloody hell)


----------



## Tina (May 20, 2008)

Honey, that quote is for the weak who've got nuthin.' ((((((Di)))))))


----------



## ekmanifest (May 20, 2008)

I don't think any of them (men) are that into any of us (women). . . and I think we should reciprocate. OK, I'm bitchy and cynical, what can I say?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 20, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I don't think any of them (men) are that into any of us (women). . . and I think we should reciprocate. OK, I'm bitchy and cynical, what can I say?



MMmmm, bitchy and cynical... See, now that's what turns a lot of us on but as soon as we start being nice to y'all that's out the window and we have to move on. 

Y'know, when they take y'all out and tell you about your periods in the 5th grade or so, don't you ever wonder what they tell the guys? A) Women like it when you lie to them. B) Avoid _serious_ conversations with women; you will always lose. This is supposed to be a secret but it seems many of y'all have it mostly figured out, so what harm?

Sometimes reading things here in the Clubhouse I wonder if that advice could've maybe been a little bit wrong? Naah. 

And yeah, we are that into you, but we're often even more afraid of you. Just sayin'.


----------



## Risible (May 20, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I just have to say, if i get told one more time "maybe he just isnt that into you" and quote that stupid fucking book, i am going to scream...like i dont already know that...give me something smart and new...suggest an answer, but dont quote that fricking book...i am soooooooooooooooooooooo over it...
> 
> 
> 
> (holy shit, i should post more often here, bloody hell)



What book? Probably not a cookbook, huh? I like to read cookbooks ...

Sigh ... so no answer to the text message? Um, maybe his fingers are broken?


----------



## SocialbFly (May 20, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHH no, i got a stupid phone message (I am hoping to have to feel guilty about bitching about this at a later point) that said sorry i have been out of touch, but i am back now....WTF...thanks for the info, that sure as shit helps...

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh am i in PMS yeah, a little, ok a lot...and i am not happy...communication is a two way street, why do people forget that...

i had a different date with a different guy today, he was nice, (i am keeping starbucks in the green), and i am mad that i am even dating other people, cause i dont want to date other people right now, i know sounds a little nutty, but i like the other guy, and shit, that would seem to be the issue...god forbid you like someone...cause that is a sure sign to run away

ohhhh who is a pissy bitch....ha


----------



## Risible (May 20, 2008)

Oh no he din't!! 

A message? He left a _message_? 

Aiy Dios mio! Well, hopefully, he'll have time for a real, live phone conversation, _at least!_, like today!


(btw was anything about next wednesday in that message?)


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2008)

um, he hasnt been asked, one has to TALK to one, to do that.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2008)

ok, after an hour long talk today, MAYBE we hammered out a few things...time will tell. He is supposedly working hard to see if he can come to the party on the 31st. again, lip service until i see him at the door. I am not ready to throw this away, but am so frustrated with everything, and he either is ok with what i said (and what we said), or he isnt. You know how that is, they say they are, then they think about it and realize later that isnt quite what they wanted. 

I am just more frustrated that these were things he said, not me..he brought them up, said them, and now is freaking out about it. I didn't and won't pressure him, i just need toknow where i stand, i am a rather concrete girl, i can't stand the needless drama...it is or it isnt...shades of grey exist, but on top of it, the ultimate question is, do you want to lose this, out of fear? 

Fear can't be the issue...but unfortunately i always say...Babies love me, men fear me...sigh....


----------



## SocialbFly (May 23, 2008)

Hey! where is the love here guys?? lol

Ok, i heard from said man, since the talk, he has stepped up, called the other day, called before bed last night, emailed today...time will tell...

i have my freakiness that is showing right now...i am happy that he said he would come to the party at Chuck and Ris's house...but not only for why you would think...one of the dumb things left over from when i was a kid is that feeling of not being lovable...so, to me, seeing me with friends who care about me says to him i am lovable in some way..does that make sense?? I don;t know if that makes sense to you, but alas, there it is...he is a great guy, i can't wait for everyone to meet him, and he to meet them...he is great, cold feet and all...but i still have a big part of me in reserve, waiting to see if something comes up...and he can't come after all...holy crap i am a chicken shit...scoot over Ek...


----------



## ekmanifest (May 23, 2008)

Here's the love.

I can so relate to what you are saying. I always expect the worse - particularly when it comes to things like this - expecting men to show up at things that are important to me. This is a huge issue for me . . . so feeling your pain.

I don't think you are being chickenshit at all - you are really dealing with your fears head on and confronting what you don't like with him. I totally respect that.

The other night after I stood up my date I just got so f*ing pissed off at my little friend that I sent him a pretty scathing e-mail. I had been laying really low - answering his emails a few days later or not at all, etc. and felt pretty done. But this whole thought of having to bring someone else into my life just makes me furious for some reason. I don't like to do it. It takes a lot for me to do it. And if he had a good reason for breaking up I might not be so pissed off - but I'm sorry commitment-phobia is not a good enough reason for me. So I sort of let him have it.

Surprisingly he called today - I wasn't home and haven't talked to him - but I got to give him some points for calling me after that e-mail . . . unless he wants to bitch me out


----------



## SocialbFly (May 24, 2008)

God...like my life isnt complicated enough...i think i have almost made up my mind NOT to stay at CHOC. I have talked to my recruiter and asked her to send my resume to the other pediatric open heart units in LA...like CHLA, UCLA, and Loma Linda, which was suggested by a helpful friend 

so yeah, like my fricking life wasnt complicated enough, thank god i didnt buy a house yet...and the reason...well, i interviewed with the director almost 8 weeks ago, then they said i needed to submit an online application, then i submitted my resume, and i am STILL waiting for the interview. it has been long enough...i have asked if there is an issue, i have been told over and over again that everything is fine...they are just busy with this or that....if this is how they work, why in the world would i want to be a part of that, and the back biting...good god i am over it....

OHHH and did i mention how bored i am, i havent had a sick kid in forever, and while there havent been many to have, i am so used to more than this, i am becoming more and more bored...all my education and extra book learning i dun did, is going to no dern good...

so yeah, sigh, another change coming...whooopeee...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 24, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Here's the love.
> 
> I can so relate to what you are saying. I always expect the worse - particularly when it comes to things like this - expecting men to show up at things that are important to me. This is a huge issue for me . . . so feeling your pain.
> 
> ...





I can so relate, i was so excited to have met someone and i gotta tell you, when we were having issues i was not happy to have to be dating others, i felt kinda psycho being pissy about it, but the thing is he said so much stuff about beingwith each other and i thought i was not going to have to be looking for new people again (at least for a while)_, i was frustrated with it...i was like, why am i here still, i thought i was done with this...but of course, it felt odd since it is still such an early place in whatever you can call our relationship....

so yeah, i totally get it...hugs honey


----------



## Risible (May 25, 2008)

Stan works in Redlands too. It'd be Dims central in So Cal.

BTW, got two new SS-worthy chairs, so am all set for next Saturday. Arte de Mexico was having its annual Memorial Day Weekend sale, so we hustled down there to Burbank, got a pretty good deal. I love their stuff, though it used to be more rustic; now there's an abundance of European style stuff. I couldn't find a match, but the colors are approximately the same, and both sets (old and new) are studded. So that's good.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 25, 2008)

Risible said:


> Stan works in Redlands too. It'd be Dims central in So Cal.
> 
> BTW, got two new SS-worthy chairs, so am all set for next Saturday. Arte de Mexico was having its annual Memorial Day Weekend sale, so we hustled down there to Burbank, got a pretty good deal. I love their stuff, though it used to be more rustic; now there's an abundance of European style stuff. I couldn't find a match, but the colors are approximately the same, and both sets (old and new) are studded. So that's good.




ohhh i wish i would know where i am staying i might have gotten myself some, grrrr....ok...btw....i like studs, just saying....

(shopping trip in the future??)


----------



## Risible (May 25, 2008)

Honey, those studs are gonna be holdin' you up ... just sayin!

Countdown: what - six days? (I leave it to you to provide the hours and minutes until The Arrival!) :smitten:

I've gotta bust out my swimsuit ... as you know, it's all cobwebby prolly. What if I can't find the bottoms??  (or should it be :blush

Jay called from the Bash; all set for arrival Tuesday night. Poor Chuck has swing shift again next week; I hope he gets Thursday/Friday off. Keep your fingers crossed.

And I'll see you on Wednesday? We've got some meatball rollin' to do.


----------



## Tina (May 25, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> i like studs, just saying....


This I happen to have known for some years now...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2008)

Risible said:


> Honey, those studs are gonna be holdin' you up ... just sayin!
> 
> Countdown: what - six days? (I leave it to you to provide the hours and minutes until The Arrival!) :smitten:
> 
> ...




I am your meatball rollin girl...lol...i can be there both Friday and Sat to help, but i guess i already said thaat, lol..if you cant find bottoms, let me know, i have something you could wear, i have a pair of swim bottoms from Junonia...blue, will that work?

ha, six days, good lordy, can i wait that long? you know, part of me is already figuring out what to do if he somehow disappoints me, but i am trying to be cool about this, but to me, it is a big test, but we already talked about that, didnt we...I hope he does come, i cant wait for your opinion...

On another subject, i wrote work a note tonight and told the managers i wasnt going to pursue being hired here anymore. I explained to the night charge nurse the main reasons, and got some feedback on how i havent been as happy the last month or so (duh, i wonder why????) so, now, i just have to find a CLOSE job, cause it would suck if it was hours and hours away...I just made some great friends, i dont want to be far away from them :wubu:

so, yeah, lets get this fricking week going...i need some time away from here...


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2008)

Tina said:


> This I happen to have known for some years now...





SHHH, some people don't know....lol.

Hugs to you Tina...


----------



## runnerman (May 26, 2008)

Hi, Dianna. I've just gotten my golden key to the Clubhouse from Conrad. I am completely overwhelmed by the scope and depth of all of the postings here -- and by how personal they are. Pretty intense stuff for a guy who sometimes just gets challenged trying to think of that 13th movie with Bruce Willis.

So I'll try to tread softly here and not put my foot in my mouth. It sounds like recent work decisions have been pretty damn stressful for you. I don't know the field, but I would hope that your extensive and specialized experience will help you get the new job you want, where you want it to be.

Anyhoo, I'm glad to see that your sly humor shines through no matter what's going on in your life. Plus, you live in California, where it never rains or catches on fire. Who can beat that! All I've got is cherry blossoms and politicians.

Well, just sayin' hello and wishing you good luck in your next career steps.

Runner


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Hi, Dianna. I've just gotten my golden key to the Clubhouse from Conrad. I am completely overwhelmed by the scope and depth of all of the postings here -- and by how personal they are. Pretty intense stuff for a guy who sometimes just gets challenged trying to think of that 13th movie with Bruce Willis.
> 
> So I'll try to tread softly here and not put my foot in my mouth. It sounds like recent work decisions have been pretty damn stressful for you. I don't know the field, but I would hope that your extensive and specialized experience will help you get the new job you want, where you want it to be.
> 
> ...



Welllllllllllllllll welcome in....i work in pediatric open heart units...and if those are not available (it is a quite specialized field) then i work pediatric intensive care...so yeah...(duh, i thought you meant you didnt know what i did, i just reread and think i made a mistake...i need some sleep!!!)

humor? i dont know what i would do without it, it helps me through the rough times, although sometimes i can go quite SI (sexually inappropriate) but i am a nurse, get used to it...many of us are like that...lol

I try not to post too much personal stuff here, but kinda lost my mind for a while when i was in Australia...

so there ya go...life goes on...

so your blog will be?? Running to what? when? Where?? How?? Also, it just dawned on me, you look a lot like Julian Sands....Woof!


----------



## runnerman (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I just saw you by the Clubhouse pool (see other post).

Yes, I knew you were involved in some aspect of high-tech medical nursing stuff. How's that for technical jargon. But kidding aside, it must be a field that can be enormously rewarding and at times very saddening and stressful as well. Helping children to survive those sorts of health issues is pretty amazing work, if you ask me.

As for my blog, yeah, I'll put that on the to-do list right after I post those pix of my derriere. I'm still kind of sensitive and reserved, you know.  I'll have to work myself up to starting a blog.

And as for Julian Sands, well I had to look him up and wow, what a compliment! I wish! He even was a villain in '24', which is kind of cool. 

Still, it's very nice of you to see that resemblance. I'll have to get a dye job and a new do.

See you by the pool.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 26, 2008)

hey, Julian Sands wears lots of makeup...you dont need it, lol...

so, shy and reserved eh....wow...total opposites for many of us here, lol...GEF is the Queen, Ek...well, now wait, i dont want to give away ALL the clubhouse secrets, you will have to wait and find out.

See you by the pool...i need a new suit...


----------



## ekmanifest (May 26, 2008)

I didn't know who Julian Sands was either - looked him up. Yes - quite a resemblance.

What were you going to say I was ???? Come on, spit it out . . . lol . . . I'm almost afraid to hear so don't know why I'm pushing.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 27, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I didn't know who Julian Sands was either - looked him up. Yes - quite a resemblance.
> 
> What were you going to say I was ???? Come on, spit it out . . . lol . . . I'm almost afraid to hear so don't know why I'm pushing.



I don't have to give away anything on you, we all know you are smart, strong, and beautiful....


yeah, be afraid....lol


----------



## ekmanifest (May 27, 2008)

yeah, right . . . that's what you were going to say . . . . .


----------



## SocialbFly (May 27, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> yeah, right . . . that's what you were going to say . . . . .



Bribery works, just saying..


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, ok, as usual i am in the middle of drama...not very happy about it either...i got a call today saying they are trying to cancel my contract, holy crap...i knew this was coming since Friday...in reality, i can see why they would want to, they are using one reason, when i am certain the real reason is i am not going to go on staff with them, which was why they were extending my contract to begin with. They didnt extend Stacy's contract, she had to sign on in the PICU...and i know the only reason they let mine continue is that i was trying to hire on. But, i am sorry...three months to try and get a job there is just stupid. I have been at this process, and have heard over and over again, how the manager is not to be believed and have found his business practices poor. But, in their defense, i have called in multiple times with a stupid viral thing i picked up while working for them, it comes back if i dont get sleep or am really run down, and the past couple of months, i have called in with it a couple of times...but in my defense, i dont think i should be working with kids when my head hurts to lift up off a pillow...i could have worked this week when i was not up to par, but that is it...i wasnt up to par...so, do you work, or dont you...so there is a lil soul searching there to do too (i knew they were not short, they had plenty of help too)...part of my problem is my absolute frustration with the place and how they have treated us as travelers there, the last couple of months have been really crappy, so i am ready to leave, but not like this...so, the clinical liason person has called, she asked me "so, tell me what is going on with your job" i am like, you tell me, cause the only negative thing i have heard is from the secretary (last friday night, when she called to tell me i was scratched off the schedule), and surely, that shouldnt be eh?

So, long story short, i should know by later tonight, if i have a job or not...temp stuff sucks, and yeah, indeed i can get a job anywhere, dont get me wrong, i have a great resume, and great references...the manager there (not the guy, the woman) has told me she will give me an excellent recommendation, no matter what...so, on i go...i am sure more to come later, it is just trying to decide what to do that has me in a quandry, oh and the fact that i have to be out asap of my supplied housing, IF they have terminated my contract...what a pain.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 2, 2008)

This all so sucks. You know we are all here to help out in whatever way we can (at least as long as you don't get my hair wet). 

Love ya!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

yeah, sucky news....so, yes, indeed they did terminate my contract...it is based on sick calls since January 1st which is when i seem to have obtained this lovely whatever it is flu...lol....(that was a ruefull laugh, in case you cant tell) they sent the days i have been sick, stating that three call ins in a month is grounds for termination...BUT they dont have the correct days and at least one of the days was a trade and not a sick call...so, if you look at the rest, none of my calls with the exception of two calls in a row last week (which counts as one occurance, not two) fits their termination policy. So how is that for sucky?? 4 call in's since Jan 1st and you are terminated...no warning, no nothing....

do, i think it is related to that...absolutely not, i feel they are using this as an excuse to terminate me because i am not extending to staff...imagine how sucky this would have been if i would have bought a house....

so, yeah, they usually mke you clear out in 48 hours (HOLY SHIT!!!) but they are going to let me pay to stay here, whihc is still pricey, but hell of a lot cheaper than staying at an extended stay....hopefully a job close by will open up...

in the mean time, i am looking at options and licking my wounds...this hurts and i have a little righteous anger with it, but it doesnt change the facts...i will have to work as a travel nurse a little longer, or they can charge me money for the contract being terminated, hell, i still might get charged, but CHOC and AMH really shouldnt do that, i dont think they have a leg to stand on....

so, yeah, some prayers please, would be helpful...just for guidance, i will be ok....i know it...


----------



## Risible (Jun 2, 2008)

You *will* be okay, I know it.

Prayers ... and good vibes ... coming your way.

I know it's too soon, but any word from the other area hospitals? or Las Vegas?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

i already called and got the info for the nevada nursing license on the way...and i just got off the phone with the clinical liason and said if that is what they are going to terminate me on, you had better tell them it had best be consistant...cause i know of one other traveler with a worse call in record plus "no shows" which are a huge no no...i also told her i want a copy of the call in policy and i have a reference called in by the manager (the director is who terminated me) to my company, which helped a lot...i just told them, they had best have their ducks in a row, in case i seek a lawyer (if the company charges me for the termination).


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

OHH but in good news, the guy has called several times, and has emailed some very nice emails, all in support of me, so, that is nice...and appreciated.


so, if i am a little more raw than usual, i hope you all will forgive me.


----------



## Tina (Jun 2, 2008)

Honey, there is nothing to forgive. You are a sweetheart. :wubu:

This stinks, no two ways about it. I'm glad that at least you're able to stay in your place while you figure out what to do. I wish the best for you, honey, and hope that this just ends up leading you to something better.

Glad the guy wised up.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

Tina said:


> Honey, there is nothing to forgive. You are a sweetheart. :wubu:
> 
> This stinks, no two ways about it. I'm glad that at least you're able to stay in your place while you figure out what to do. I wish the best for you, honey, and hope that this just ends up leading you to something better.
> 
> Glad the guy wised up.



yeah, well, having to pay to stay here is cheaper than a long stay motel, but $70 a day still sucks, there goes my last pay check...blah...but i am lucky i was putting away money for a house (shit) so, i have some savings to draw from....blah again...


----------



## runnerman (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I admire you for being so positive and can-do about all of this. You know you've got the talents, experiences, connections, and drive to land on your feet, and that shows through. And you aren't letting these clowns be unfair to you either -- you clearly know how to stand up for your interests. Not meaning to minimize the sheer lousiness of what you have just experienced -- it does indeed suck mightily. But this sort of confidence is why you are so good at what you do!

So please accept my sympathies, too, but just for a moment -- then I'll pump my fist here on the east coast on your behalf and say "go get 'em Dianna!"


----------



## Tina (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn... $70 a day?

Life sure has been throwing some curve balls at you in the last year or so, hasn't it?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2008)

Bleh on the job and apartment, D.  (I'm sure you'll come out of it tho.)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

Tina said:


> Damn... $70 a day?
> 
> Life sure has been throwing some curve balls at you in the last year or so, hasn't it?




yeah, and believe me, i am soooo not asking, what is next...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Well, I admire you for being so positive and can-do about all of this. You know you've got the talents, experiences, connections, and drive to land on your feet, and that shows through. And you aren't letting these clowns be unfair to you either -- you clearly know how to stand up for your interests. Not meaning to minimize the sheer lousiness of what you have just experienced -- it does indeed suck mightily. But this sort of confidence is why you are so good at what you do!
> 
> So please accept my sympathies, too, but just for a moment -- then I'll pump my fist here on the east coast on your behalf and say "go get 'em Dianna!"



Thank you Sir Runnerman, i appreciate the good wishes, and you know, i have to say, just cause you have learned to land on your feet doesnt mean life can keep testing you, this girl needs a fricking break...lol...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Bleh on the job and apartment, D.  (I'm sure you'll come out of it tho.)



yup, i am sure there is a light i just have to find the tunnel...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 3, 2008)

Gah. Nothing brilliant to add, but I'm thinking positive thoughts in your general direction.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, not sure all of what has occurred in the past for you, but that seriously blows the big one. Big hugs to you. Hopefully you will figure out / find something soon!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry you're having hard times, Diana. This, too, shall pass


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sorry you're being dealt some craptastic cards in the game of life right now, Dianna. Hang in there!


----------



## Tina (Jun 4, 2008)

You've got a heck of a mix of crappy and lovely going on there, Di. If only it would all swing over to "lovely" for a good, long time.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 5, 2008)

OK...so today was a shitty day. You know one of those days your self esteem takes a dive cause of whatever....in my case of course, the job issue....

I heard from one of the girls in the unit, the same secretary who called me and told me i was terminated. She told me that the director of the unit made an announcement on FRIDAY, that i wouldnt be back...

nice huh...when did i hear??? Monday...MONDAY....so, it just makes me all the more sure that i am right about why he canceled my contract...i turned in an email to him and said i woudlnt hire on staff (good call eh?) on the 26th...on the 30th he cancelled my contract...what a crock of crap...and yes, thank you Ek, i know i need to bless and release, what i have been doing more than anything is cussing...i am so mad, and i am more than a little depressed about it...

BUT there is a little positive in all this negative...one of my other patients that i have had is back in the hospital, it is a teenage boy and his family. The saw Stacy and asked about me and said how wonderful i was and how much they missed me. They asked for Stacy and my phone number saying they want to take us out to dinner...they were very sweet and said that when someone comes across your path once, it is luck, when it is more than that, it is fate...and they wanted to thank us for taking such great care of their son....

yeah, there are silver linings sometimes...now if i can just get my mind out of the bummed out spot it is at right now...thank you for listening to me complain.


----------



## Tina (Jun 5, 2008)

Di, I think you have every right to be angry. Is there something constructive you can do with that anger? Otherwise, it's all too easy to turn it on oneself, and I don't want that for you. 

How lovely of that family to make that gesture. If only employers were as grateful and appreciative of a job well done, eh?


----------



## Tina (Jun 5, 2008)

Harassed at work? Gid is having surgery? And how nice to be informed of such important changes. 

I'm obviously way behind here, but I hope all of it works out, and especially that Gid is okay.


----------



## Risible (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, Di, that you're feeling so wretched over this. You have lots of time to stew over it, too, so I hope another job prospect comes along soon. Very soon. 

I have to say that I've had the good fortune to meet several nurses (a few for me, one for my mom when she was under hospice care the week before she passed) who were angels ... just angels. I thank God for them. You have that same gentle, warm, caring touch that they had - it's one of the things I love best about you.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 5, 2008)

missaf said:


> Sorry you had a crappy day. Mine was okay until I started getting harassed again at work and found out the Doctor is leaving the Children's Urology practice to go somewhere else and surgery dates might have changed!
> 
> I've got to be up at 5AM for kid's field trip, so I didn't call tonight!
> 
> I am thinking of you, you'll make it through this.



5AM??? *gag*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 5, 2008)

Risible said:


> I'm sorry, Di, that you're feeling so wretched over this. You have lots of time to stew over it, too, so I hope another job prospect comes along soon. Very soon.
> 
> I have to say that I've had the good fortune to meet several nurses (a few for me, one for my mom when she was under hospice care the week before she passed) who were angels ... just angels. I thank God for them. You have that same gentle, warm, caring touch that they had - it's one of the things I love best about you.




Thanks Ris...i just am so torn right now, there is a job in long beach, and i have done some investigating, and wow, not the place to go it would seem...i really want to go to CHLA or UCLA and one of the wise dims women pointed out to me, that maybe i should just get my booty up there and interview...Gosh knows i have the time right now...lol...so, that might be the way to go, i will think about it...i do have time, because my aunt and uncle (in their mid 70s) are coming to visit, and i am their ride, i am not looking too hard for a job to start until after July 1st... so am looking at this more like a mini vacation until then...it kinda helps, oh hell, who am i kidding, i am still fuming over the fact that Shadi announced that i would not be there on Friday, but no one told me until Monday, that sucks, but reinforces just how much i dont want to be there....so pardon me while i have a pity party for me, and once again, i feel so guilty doing it when i think of so many ohter people who dont have job prospects like i do...or who are having health issues or whatever...my problems seem so trivial, but when you add them all up...

THIS YEAR HAS HAD SOME MAJOR SUCKAGE TO IT...there ya go...i said it...actually, i yelled it...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 5, 2008)

you know, i am almost ashamed to post this here...but here goes, cause you all know i am such an open book...blah....

yesterday was a totally craptastic day...(thank you TFG for the phrase) and it dawned on me...how easy it would be to use "something" "anything" to help the pain feel better....when i was doing overeaters annonymous, i realized how i traded my addictions around...and while i dont think i am truly addicted to anything in particular...i realized yesterday that food didnt make me feel any better, so i wasnt eating...the older i get, alcohol isnt making me feel any better, so why drink...exercise sure as hell isnt the thing for me...spending money would be nice, but since ihave to pay for things while i am not working...not an option...sex, well, lets not go there, lets just say...well, fuck it just use your imagination and lets just say, not available...so, what the hell does that leave...oh drugs, never really did them, plus i get drug tested all the time, soooooooooooo not worth it...

so, what is a girl to do...realizing that really sucked...cause when even ice cream doesnt make it better what are you supposed to do? so, whatdid i do, i pestered the shit out of a friend...i posted insanely here...i posted a pic to make me feel better (sorta did sorta didnt) and now, i am like, well that was not reallyyyyyyy effective...whats next...

suggestions? maybe i will go to the beach...Ek..You there?


----------



## Risible (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello? I just called and left a message - give me a call!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 5, 2008)

Risible said:


> Hello? I just called and left a message - give me a call!




you called?? why did none of my phones ring, lol...crap, i must have my phone on silent...lol...DUH!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 6, 2008)

so, i got into mischief today when i should have been researching hospitals...BUT i got my stuff from Bea Bea and i just had to see it. how it looked on...i love it...i posted...ohhhh just about everywhere, you can't miss them....lol...oh and in RVs earings as well...lol


I need to go back to work, or lay off of on line and pack....yeah, i should be packing...


----------



## Tina (Jun 6, 2008)

Sometimes just not much of anything really helps, as in, takes it away. Shop 'till you drop, eat or drink 'till you puke, talk 'till you're horse, and you're still just angry, sad, hurt, all of that. But I think in the end, the reaching out (I know, I'm a hypocrite, because it's so hard for me to do it when I need to) and talking with friends in the end can be the most healing, cumulatively. And it won't make you puke or drop. 

Saw the pics, Di, and hubba, hubba.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 6, 2008)

missaf said:


> Mischief? My god woman, you sounded stoned out of your mind when you called!



That just means it was the good kind of mischief


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 6, 2008)

missaf said:


> Mischief? My god woman, you sounded stoned out of your mind when you called!



Huh? then phones can be deceiving...there was no wine, only whine partaken upon...


----------



## Friday (Jun 6, 2008)

Think of it as dodging a bullet darlin'. Yeah Shadi's an ill mannered prick, but he'd be even worse as a boss dontcha think? He must have really been hoping you'd stay to have reacted so unprofessionally to the news that you weren't. Either that or he's such an egotistical bastid that he was outraged by your rejection. Either way...whew...that was a close one. :bow:


----------



## runnerman (Jun 6, 2008)

Friday said:


> Think of it as dodging a bullet darlin'. Yeah Shadi's an ill mannered prick, but he'd be even worse as a boss dontcha think? He must have really been hoping you'd stay to have reacted so unprofessionally to the news that you weren't. Either that or he's such an egotistical bastid that he was outraged by your rejection. Either way...whew...that was a close one. :bow:



I agree with Friday, Dianna. Maybe this would not have worked out so well in the long run. Of course, you have every right to be angry now for being treated so unprofessionally. I'm glad that family was able to help matters with their heartfelt (and well deserved) praise.

You must be one heck of a fun nurse for those kids. I can just hear you cracking wise to them, but showing them the love, too.

Anyway, hang in there. It sucks when lousy things happen to good people. Better days are ahead, I'm sure.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 6, 2008)

Dianna, I know better days are ahead for you. Change is the opportunity for something new and wonderful to begin. You deserve nothing less. 

I had a thought - how about starting a new blog? Start fresh with an attitude of adventure and growth, let this thread and all of its hard times sink deep into the pages of old, forgotten threads and focus on the new journey ahead? 

Keep your chin up, sweet (and sexy... I saw the stockings pic, heh heh) lady!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 6, 2008)

I second the new blog idea . . . let's have a contest to come up with names  I'll throw in a few . . .


----------



## Risible (Jun 6, 2008)

How about The Social Column?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2008)

Social Agenda??

(note 2000 posts, woooohoooooo!!!!!)


----------



## Risible (Jun 9, 2008)

Social Studies?

Hey, I couldn't find the Stacy recipe? I have the ingredients, but that ice cream isn't safe for long unless I make it into a pie. Do you have the recipe still, hon?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2008)

Risible said:


> Social Studies?
> 
> Hey, I couldn't find the Stacy recipe? I have the ingredients, but that ice cream isn't safe for long unless I make it into a pie. Do you have the recipe still, hon?



it is on your counter next to your bread maker under the pineapple chunks can 

You def have it


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 9, 2008)

missaf said:


> With Dianna, there's always a social agenda?
> 
> *ducks*




OHHHH you are quite sassy lately, sassy sassy sasssy....


----------



## Tad (Jun 9, 2008)

Friday said:


> Think of it as dodging a bullet darlin'. Yeah Shadi's an ill mannered prick, but he'd be even worse as a boss dontcha think? He must have really been hoping you'd stay to have reacted so unprofessionally to the news that you weren't. Either that or he's such an egotistical bastid that he was outraged by your rejection. Either way...whew...that was a close one. :bow:



Some bosses really don't like rejection. Years ago my brother turned in his resignation just before starting a weeks vacation (timing was random, just worked out that way). Wouldn't you know it, the cottage they were renting ended up being on the same lake as his boss's cottage. Boss comes putting down the lake, tells my brother he can't go, says if he stays he'll match the signing bonus he would have from the other company, and more if he should leave for any reason within two years, takes my brother's kids for a boat ride and tells them to call him "Uncle (his name)" Finally my brother relents, and goes back.

Less than six months later he fires my brother, and of course it takes lawyers to get even half the promised payments from him. I really think he lured my brother back purely so he could be in control again. (In the end this worked out great for my brother, but his old boss is still a jerk).

I have to think that if your boss was just disappointed in losing a good employee, he'd have handled it in a classier manner. So I'm thinking more along the lines of 'control freak'.....so definitely good to be moving on.

Best of luck in the new job hunt.


----------



## Risible (Jun 9, 2008)

Found it! Sorry 'bout that. :bow:

You know, there is/was a very groovy So Cal punk band called Social Distortion - you could be hip and call it that. Social D.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 9, 2008)

Social D - love it. That gets my vote.


----------



## Risible (Jun 9, 2008)

I know Arv will be checking in here sooner or later - remember Social D? They were more mainstream, but still, they were homegrown.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 10, 2008)

well, as soon as i decide where to go next i will feel a lot better, still cant make up my mind...

I interviewed with Vegas today and got offered the traveler job...i am still trying to decide here or there...i dont want to be 4 hours away...so, i am going to give it a little time, but move forward anyway...

so, yeah, getting everything certified was a bitch, thank goodness i had gone to australia or i wouldnt have my diploma from when i graduated. which was one of the stupid things i had to have a certified copy of...so yeah, here is the fun part...100 dollars to certify all that crap, then add to it, the almost 300 to get fingerprinted and the license verification and the application for the Nevada license...good grief...what a well...insert favorite expletive here....

so yeah, i need some direction, hopefully i get an answer soon...

i do know, i hate being a traveler, i am tired of the lack of respect, the shitty assignments and if i hear one more person say, 'that is the life of a traveler, get used to it" i will scream...but i am having a committment phobia to the new place too, so, yeah, concerned, lol...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Risible said:


> Found it! Sorry 'bout that. :bow:
> 
> You know, there is/was a very groovy So Cal punk band called Social Distortion - you could be hip and call it that. Social D.



Oh yeah... I remember Social Distortion! I still have a couple of LPs and singles of theirs. They played at Cal State Fullerton a few times. They made the charts if I remember correctly, but didn't go mainstream... Maybe the blog name should be "Another State of Mind", or "Story of My Life" (two songs from Social D...)

I'm sorry to hear what all has been happening with you D, and that they did cancel your contract... No matter what, always remember you have friends here!



Stan


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 10, 2008)

missaf said:


> Make up your damn mind!
> 
> You'll not be too far away either place you go, dearie!
> 
> FYI, we're still on for the 23rd. The Child life specialist is gonna come down and give Gideon the prep talk and tour the morning of, so we aren't probably coming down until then. My ex will have Gideon until that Sunday night, so we can go do somethin' while I'm kid free



if it was that easy, i would already have made up my mind, lol, sheesh give a wuss a break...


----------



## Risible (Jun 10, 2008)

Commitment phobia ... I can't blame ya. Until and unless you know what it's like there, you don't know what you're getting. It seems to me that your's is a forgiving profession in terms of short-term jobs and how they look on the resume? If it doesn't work out at the L.A. place, and if you haven't bought a house yet, then it's on to the next place, right?

I wish I could help you; it's a Hard Choice, I know. Just know that you have people who care about you here in So Cal, hon.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 10, 2008)

thank you both, i appreciate it (wish i had spell check on here, between my crappy typing, typos and some of the bigger words i use without a clue on how to spell them, lol) part of the reason i dont want to leave the area is all of you...i have a family here, and i dont want to leave my family. 

so, i made a choice of sorts, i listed what i do want, and i would really like to stay in the area, if possible...so, for the next two weeks i am going to just pack...and hopefully put off my true choice and hope something around here opens up BESIDES long beach, that was a big no go...i will proceed with my very expensive Nevada license...and go from there (i didnt even remember i had a kentucky license, when the heck did i get that?)'

that way, i can always be a big chicken and go to Vegas, or i can wait and get a short term assignment here, or i can go staff in LA and go from there..


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, i would like to share with you all, a new pic of my new man...Stacy was with me, and took the pic and is just green with envy, silly girl...don't mind the angry expression on his face, he hates traffic too...lol...and you know, we havent gone there *yet* but i heard certain barn animals are jealous...just saying....



(lame attempt at humor, i need it, lol.)


----------



## Risible (Jun 10, 2008)

I just know you wanted to undo those jeans ... with your teeth. _Rawr_. 

BTW, he looks really familiar. I think I dated him. 

Oh hey - the movie. Did the guy who you thought died die?


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 10, 2008)

And the schwanz?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

thought about it, but there were kids around...

yeah, lots of close choices, just not *quite* there, tomorrow will be a big day...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

Risible said:


> I just know you wanted to undo those jeans ... with your teeth. _Rawr_.
> 
> BTW, he looks really familiar. I think I dated him.
> 
> Oh hey - the movie. Did the guy who you thought died die?




NOPE!!!!! They lied...but it was good...Ris, you and i can go, i would be happy to take you AND see it again..just saying...it could be a girly date...maybe if Ek is off?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 12, 2008)

OK...i think i have made some choices...i will call Vegas tomorrow and tell them while i was very impressed with them i am staying in town to see a man...lol..why is it we women always understand that one...i dont want to close the door, i really liked who she was, what she presented in her unit...so....on we go...

I will try and hire on at a local LA hospital, Stacy and i are looking at a place Monday...then if we like it, i will put the deposit on it (i have 72 hours to get out of it)...then we are going to CHLA to apply...and look around, we know the medical director of the PICU and one of the other docs, we thought we would say hello...lol....i talked to them they dont have a hiring freeze and this weekend i will send in my application...there are positions in the unit i want to work. i have a sincere doubt that with my resume and my references that they would have a problem hiring me, unless i am too expensive...

so, jobs in the area for travelers are very slim...it is NEVER like this...the economy is hitting hospitals hard and travelers are expendable and expensive...so, for right now, i am not sure that is the route to take...

i am sooo desperate for some roots, i need this...we will take a 6 mo lease out, then look at houses in 4 months, if the job is going well...i need some stability in my life right now...and some respect...and who knows...maybe down the road....some love....(dear God, NO not Stacy, lol)


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2008)

> i am sooo desperate for some roots, i need this...we will take a 6 mo lease out, then look at houses in 4 months, if the job is going well...i need some stability in my life right now...and some respect...and who knows...maybe down the road....some love....(dear God, NO not Stacy, lol)


But, you know, Stacy is real cute and all... :batting:

You know, Di, I don't blame you for wanting to stay in the area. You have a fantastic group of friends there, a cutie pie there, and I don't blame you for wanting to put down roots. I hope this all works out for you, honey. You deserve some stability, some love (and some lovin'!), and a great life. I hope this works out.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

Tina said:


> But, you know, Stacy is real cute and all... :batting:
> 
> You know, Di, I don't blame you for wanting to stay in the area. You have a fantastic group of friends there, a cutie pie there, and I don't blame you for wanting to put down roots. I hope this all works out for you, honey. You deserve some stability, some love (and some lovin'!), and a great life. I hope this works out.



you know, it sounds so trite, but it is true, if it is supposed to work out, it will....we shall see...thank you for the support, it means the world to me...


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2008)

I believe if things are meant to be they are meant to be, too, though we have to do the work. You've been doing that in spades. I'm so glad you have Stacy there to partner with you in this; I can imagine it makes these transitions easier.


----------



## Risible (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent news! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that CHLA will have suitable openings for both you and Miss Stacy.

Here's to good times ahead (and hard times with S, if ya know what I mean ).


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

Risible said:


> Excellent news! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that CHLA will have suitable openings for both you and Miss Stacy.
> 
> Here's to good times ahead (and hard times with S, if ya know what I mean ).



now tell me Risible...who is the SI queen?? lol, surely not me, lol...you made me laugh out loud, literally...lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

you know, i dont know if i mentioned this or not...and i dont have the time to read my own blog...lol...did i mention they fired my manager too...one week after i was terminated, i have been on the phone with her, she is pretty messed up...she told the director she would leave the end of the month and was interviewing elsewhere at CHOC and he fired her....what an ass...


----------



## Tad (Jun 13, 2008)

a) I don't think you mentioned that, at least I don't recall it (but I could have missed it)

b) Yah, what an ass. Except that seems to fall short....I think he really needs a descriptor with more syllables and some hard consonants that you can really spit out. I'm so sorry that he made your departure more stressful, but I have to think that in the long run getting away from this guy is a good thing.....good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## Risible (Jun 13, 2008)

This would be Debbie, the manager you liked? How is Shotty getting away with all this willy-nilly firing?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like it was a bad situation where you were working Di, and in the long run you are better off being out of there.

I hope the new prospects pan out for you!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

well today is a weird day, i got an offer from UCLA in their PICU (as a traveler, i still have to be interviewed) and i just applied for a job with CHLA, they have a good sign on bonus and if i list a friend, she will split the referral bonus with me...they give assistance with rent for 6 months, which would pay for our furniture rental (yippeee) and give us some money to obtain furniture along the way...so, maybe one of them will work...


----------



## runnerman (Jun 13, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> well today is a weird day, i got an offer from UCLA in their PICU (as a traveler, i still have to be interviewed) and i just applied for a job with CHLA, they have a good sign on bonus and if i list a friend, she will split the referral bonus with me...they give assistance with rent for 6 months, which would pay for our furniture rental (yippeee) and give us some money to obtain furniture along the way...so, maybe one of them will work...



I often have found that when I really want something to happen and an opportunity seems to be at hand, one or more additional opportunities often appear. Fate? Chance? Or your good reputation in the field coming back to reward you!

This is good. You deserve to have some good options to choose from. Congratulations.

BTW, that Green guy you had your picture taken with has no credibility here until he posts in your gluteus thread. Pants on or off, I don't care. Just sayin' . . .


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 13, 2008)

You know I'm glad you're sticking around . . . you keep me on my toes . . . that's exciting about UCLA . . . you know, when we moved to California it was because my dad was doing his residency at UCLA. And you know where we lived when we he worked there? SANTA MONICA . . . go figure.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

runnerman said:


> BTW, that Green guy you had your picture taken with has no credibility here until he posts in your gluteus thread. Pants on or off, I don't care. Just sayin' . . .



Haha, i have to tell you, you are just SASSY!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You know I'm glad you're sticking around . . . you keep me on my toes . . . that's exciting about UCLA . . . you know, when we moved to California it was because my dad was doing his residency at UCLA. And you know where we lived when we he worked there? SANTA MONICA . . . go figure.



Beautiful new avatar...lovely...you always look gorgeous...yeah, i will see when they interview me...here is me being dumb, i thought it was a sister hospital to UCLA, i thought there was UCLA, then UCLA at Santa Monica...like CHOC has Orange and Mission...duh...i guess i am not as smart as i like to think, lol.

thanks for bursting *that* bubble...lol.


----------



## Tina (Jun 13, 2008)

Dianna!!!! OMG, you little minx, you. I got mail. :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

hahaha Tina, you needed a lil pick me up...hugs and love...(lil minx...ahahahaha, that alone gave me a laugh)


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I love it.  She's snuggled in my purse all cozy -- see? What a fun surprise!

I wub her. And you. :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

awww, it was such a lil thing, i am glad you like her...i bet almost as much as i loves ya Tina...and hey, how about an update?? how are you feeling???


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been avoiding that subject because I'm tired of being Debbie Downer. The heart meds seem to be doing their job, though I still am getting out of breath too easily for my comfort. Guess maybe I need to slowly start exercising again. The heart doc I saw this last monday didn't really know what to attribute it to. He said my cholesterol is very good and that when they did the CT scan to test my arteries for calcium buildup, I have NO calcium, which I guess is fantastic.


----------



## Risible (Jun 14, 2008)

Great news on the tests, T. That should be a stress reliever right there!

The business card case is far out! The Munsters have been a fav of mine since it was originally on TV. Looooove the theme song! Hermie is so camp!


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, Dee, yes it is a comfort, and some good news.  I'd love to find the source of the out of breathness, though.

Aren't they great? I'd still watch it if I had the DVDs. Right now I'm watching the Aadams Family, another favorite. I usually watch an episode or two before going to sleep, laying in bed. It's kind of comforting, I guess. Before the Aadams Family was bewitched, and Lost in Space. Tried The Time Tunnel, but it was always explosions and such, and I don't want to disturb my sweetie.

The case is divine. I keep looking at her. 

I want the bat necklace. 

And I'm too danged far away from L.A. and my lovely So. Cal, and The Boys.


----------



## Risible (Jun 14, 2008)

You can have the bat necklace if you agree to the drama white streak in your hair.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

Risible said:


> You can have the bat necklace if you agree to the drama white streak in your hair.



yeah, quite the dramatic flair!!!

Tina, have you been able to redo some of your stretching exercises?? it is possible some of the shortness of breath is some decreased conditioning that you are used to...could this be it? otherwise, wow, great news...


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

Risible said:


> You can have the bat necklace if you agree to the drama white streak in your hair.


I already do, dear. It's called gray roots. 


SocialbFly said:


> yeah, quite the dramatic flair!!!
> 
> Tina, have you been able to redo some of your stretching exercises?? it is possible some of the shortness of breath is some decreased conditioning that you are used to...could this be it? otherwise, wow, great news...


It could be part of it, but it came on more suddenly. I'm definitely going to go back to the stretching. Not long before these couple of episodes, though, I was doing them, as well as Chi gung, so I dunno.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> I already do, dear. It's called gray roots.
> 
> It could be part of it, but it came on more suddenly. I'm definitely going to go back to the stretching. Not long before these couple of episodes, though, I was doing them, as well as Chi gung, so I dunno.



ohhhhhhh shoot, i was hoping maybe that was it...i know if i am off and dont walk as far as i usually do, i will be panting like a dog...that will come monday when we go walk the couple of blocks to get into the icu at CHLA...whoopppeeee....dont mind me, i am panting...


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, I'm definitely sure it makes a difference not exercising. No doubt. But I didn't think it would be so profound. I could be wrong, though, you know how diligent I used to be with it. The operative word being, of course, diligent. Now, it's more like delinquent. 

BTW, your profile photo is pure sex, baby!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> Well, I'm definitely sure it makes a difference not exercising. No doubt. But I didn't think it would be so profound. I could be wrong, though, you know how diligent I used to be with it. The operative word being, of course, diligent. Now, it's more like delinquent.
> 
> BTW, your profile photo is pure sex, baby!



hahaha, i am glad you like it (right?) it was a booboo, but i liked it so i kept it...


and no, you needed to not exercise while you were having the irregular heart beats....so dont even go there, lol...i agee, it should NOT be a profound difference...have you had an echo to look at your heart function?? you might have an area that is not pumping as well as it should...and that could give you the irritable spot on your heart that started the irregular heart beats...so, yes, the question is, have you had an echo??


----------



## Risible (Jun 14, 2008)

Ahem ... Socialb, have I your permission to marry your pouty mouth and smoldering bedroom eyes? Yours truly, Miss Green (with envy).

Hot cha mama! That profile pic is super sexy!

BTW, that's _pouty _mouth - not _potty_ mouth (beat ya to the "fixed that for ya).

Re the clown: witness. But my fav is this one.

Hey girl, can I hitcha back?


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> hahaha, i am glad you like it (right?) it was a booboo, but i liked it so i kept it...
> 
> 
> and no, you needed to not exercise while you were having the irregular heart beats....so dont even go there, lol...i agee, it should NOT be a profound difference...have you had an echo to look at your heart function?? you might have an area that is not pumping as well as it should...and that could give you the irritable spot on your heart that started the irregular heart beats...so, yes, the question is, have you had an echo??


I think so. How would I know? I had half a day's worth of tests one day and almost an entire day of testing the next.


Risible said:


> Re the clown: witness. But my fav is this one.
> 
> Hey girl, can I hitcha back?


I wondered what the av and clown thing was all about (I don't watch TV). Those are cute.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

Risible said:


> Ahem ... Socialb, have I your permission to marry your pouty mouth and smoldering bedroom eyes? Yours truly, Miss Green (with envy).
> 
> Hot cha mama! That profile pic is super sexy!
> 
> ...



OMG that is so fricking cute, lol...

thank you for the comment on my pic, i did a ton of eye make up but the lip stuff is just that super infused peppermint from bath and body...so yeah...clear...i love how shiny it makes your lips...so yeah, that is where my pouty potty mouth comes from, lol....

Gosh i loves ya Ris...but I have already claimed Tina


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> I think so. How would I know? I had half a day's worth of tests one day and almost an entire day of testing the next.
> 
> I wondered what the av and clown thing was all about (I don't watch TV). Those are cute.



they take a probe and put it on your chest and move it around with a bunch of goo under it...they would have been remiss not to get it...when you get your records, we have to hear what that says too...

women have a protection inside of them, it is our estrogen, you dont deposit fat in the major arteries like men do...we can have microvessel disease...which means smaller areas affected but no less so than if you had a coronary artery blockage...it is one of the more up and coming diagnosis's of women...


----------



## Tina (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, I had that. Basically an ultrasound kinda thing, right? The tech said it looked good and that my muscle seemed to have a really good contraction/tone. The doc never made any mention of it. I'm the kind of patient who likes to know her numbers and such, and I know that techs cannot answer certain questions, but if you know how to go around those, they will often give you clues as to what's going on, and she said things looked positive in there.


----------



## Risible (Jun 14, 2008)

You can request a copy of your medical record from that hospital, T. From there, you can google for how to read the numbers and/or ask Di, who knows everything about the human heart, srsly.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

Risible said:


> You can request a copy of your medical record from that hospital, T. From there, you can google for how to read the numbers and/or ask Di, who knows everything about the human heart, srsly.



oh dont use dr google, i have great resources at the hospitals, you know...cardiologists, lol...and even if i am not hired here yet, there is always home...


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2008)

Think positive thoughts, Di! They should be knocking your door down to *beg* you to join their staff, anytime now.

BTW, was in the pool today - the water is lovely! You should come join me.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2008)

Risible said:


> Think positive thoughts, Di! They should be knocking your door down to *beg* you to join their staff, anytime now.
> 
> BTW, was in the pool today - the water is lovely! You should come join me.



ohhh one has to be invited to join someone


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

wellllllllllllllll, about 1/2 or so packed i guess...fudge i hate packing...i also hate the physical activity required to move all these bloody boxes to Stacys apt...did i mention that??? (thank you to a couple of kind people who have offered to help me out in my time of need....) fuck i hate not knowing...i feel so bloody out of control...we applied for the apartment, and the furniture...do i have a fucking job yet, no...but isnt that a whole other subject...someone i know (yeah, me, wanna talk about it, lol) has PMS and this isnt helping me much...ok...time to get my whiny crabby ass off the computer and go to the post office and take some more heavy ass boxes to Stacys house...sooooo, who is a whiny heifer??? ME!!!! (Damn i hate not having a clue!!)


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 18, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> wellllllllllllllll, about 1/2 or so packed i guess...fudge i hate packing...i also hate the physical activity required to move all these bloody boxes to Stacys apt...did i mention that??? (thank you to a couple of kind people who have offered to help me out in my time of need....) fuck i hate not knowing...i feel so bloody out of control...we applied for the apartment, and the furniture...do i have a fucking job yet, no...but isnt that a whole other subject...someone i know (yeah, me, wanna talk about it, lol) has PMS and this isnt helping me much...ok...time to get my whiny crabby ass off the computer and go to the post office and take some more heavy ass boxes to Stacys house...*sooooo, who is a whiny heifer??? ME!!!!* (Damn i hate not having a clue!!)



Dianna, would it help any if we all gave you an A++ for heifert? Just keep cownting your blessings and don't do anything you don't calf to. And remember, we all bullieve in you! You're making a smart moove.


----------



## Tina (Jun 18, 2008)

Ernest, you have hereby been banned for bad puns. 

Cripes, Di, how's about some _more_ stress?  Take the offers of help!


----------



## Risible (Jun 18, 2008)

And Di, don't forget that Chuck and I are here for you too. 

All this cow talk is enraging poor Bubs. T, did I tell you that Bubs finally succeeded in stampeding the herd last week? Chuck snuck up to the fence where the cows were grazing on the other side of the block wall, and, holding Bubs, thrust him up over the top of the wall. Bubs immediately started howling, the herd was taken by surprise and they thundered off - including two big bulls. I don't know how many tons of beef on the hoof, against this little 10-pound, very vocal, bovine-hating dog!


----------



## Tina (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG, I love this! If only it would have been caught on video!! Sweet little Bubbles must feel like a Great Dane now.  SCARY Bubbles! Bubbles is SCARY!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Dianna, would it help any if we all gave you an A++ for heifert? Just keep cownting your blessings and don't do anything you don't calf to. And remember, we all bullieve in you! You're making a smart moove.



that was almost amoosuing...almost....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

Risible said:


> And Di, don't forget that Chuck and I are here for you too.
> 
> All this cow talk is enraging poor Bubs. T, did I tell you that Bubs finally succeeded in stampeding the herd last week? Chuck snuck up to the fence where the cows were grazing on the other side of the block wall, and, holding Bubs, thrust him up over the top of the wall. Bubs immediately started howling, the herd was taken by surprise and they thundered off - including two big bulls. I don't know how many tons of beef on the hoof, against this little 10-pound, very vocal, bovine-hating dog!



I never forget that, believe me, i cant thank you for all the ear bending you have already done with me, for me, thank you both...i cant wait to see you again...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

See, throw your hands up in the sky and someone takes pity on you and sends info your way...

so, Stacy and i both have interviews next Tuesday, say a HUGE prayer and cross your fingers folks....


----------



## Risible (Jun 18, 2008)

missaf said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> OMG, best and first laugh of the week!





Tina said:


> OMG, I love this! If only it would have been caught on video!! Sweet little Bubbles must feel like a Great Dane now.  SCARY Bubbles! Bubbles is SCARY!!!!



Yeah, when Chuck set him down, he stiffly trots over to take a pee, then scratches the ground with his back legs, you know how real he-man dogs do, like he's dusting off his hands after a good, hard job well done!




Di, got your message re the microfiber towels - gonna check those out!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 18, 2008)

Tina said:


> Ernest, you have hereby been banned for bad puns.
> 
> Cripes, Di, how's about some _more_ stress?  Take the offers of help!





SocialbFly said:


> that was almost amoosuing...almost....



Hay! I always forget whether PMS stands for "Puns? More, sir!" or "Phuk, Makeit STOP!!" Now I remember. Mooving along. :bounce:


----------



## Tina (Jun 18, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> See, throw your hands up in the sky and someone takes pity on you and sends info your way...
> 
> so, Stacy and i both have interviews next Tuesday, say a HUGE prayer and cross your fingers folks....


Yay!!! The best of luck to you both, Di. Please let us know how it goes, okay? 


Risible said:


> Yeah, when Chuck set him down, he stiffly trots over to take a pee, then scratches the ground with his back legs, you know how real he-man dogs do, like he's dusting off his hands after a good, hard job well done!


Oh, this is just too precious. The Big Man. I miss my Bubbles!


Ernest Nagel said:


> Hay! I always forget whether PMS stands for "Puns? More, sir!" or "Phuk, Makeit STOP!!" Now I remember. Mooving along. :bounce:


It stands for Penis Movement Syndrome, and while men don't bleed, y'all still get your monthly funky hormones.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2008)

Risible said:


> Yeah, when Chuck set him down, he stiffly trots over to take a pee, then scratches the ground with his back legs, you know how real he-man dogs do, like he's dusting off his hands after a good, hard job well done!



Um, Dee, actually when male animals do that it's to put the scent on their feet so they can better mark their territorial boundaries between the next place they take a whiz. I still think it's cute, though!  signed Old Indian Scout

"FYS - For Your Scentformation (couldn't piss up on the chance for one more pun. )


----------



## Risible (Jun 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> Get it right, T. It's MY Bubbles and I'm his Jess!



No need to quibble, ladies - he alerts to both your names, though, to be sure, not as much as to cow, or key (kitty, but he does better with one-syllable names) for that matter.

Ernest, thanks for the info. Now I can sleep knowing why he's always raising up on his hind legs to pat his little front feet on my knees.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2008)

Risible said:


> Ernest, thanks for the info. Now I can sleep knowing why he's always raising up on his hind legs to pat his little front feet on my knees.



Yuppers, he's pwning you. It's a high compliment in pupp-ese. 

Incidentally, have you ever heard of the Bow-Lingual? 

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/bow_lingual_red.html

They are actually amazingly accurate. My little sister manages a vet clinic and they sometimes use one to help diagnose dogs with no obvious symptoms. Very cool. Some solid science behind it.


----------



## Risible (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard of that product - saw it on TV. 

I'm pretty familiar with my dogs' vocab. According to the tone of their bark, they demand to be fed, be let out, be let in; there's the doorbell bark, the cow bark, the kitty bark, the "there's someone in the cul-de-sac and let me at 'em" bark, the got your back bark (to the neighborhood dogs), the "Daddy's home!" bark, the just glad to be alive bark, the special rage reserved for the postman bark, the Welcome Back Home, Mommy! bark ... they express their few needs pretty well, actually.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 19, 2008)

well, for some more news....Stacy and i both have interviews at a hospital in the city...on Tuesday...and we got approved for our apartment...the furniture rental is a go...i got a call and an interview at UCLA Santa Monica...and there are TWO kids pediatric intensive care units there, one less acute than the other...so...lots to ponder...


and men...sigh...lets just skip that chapter, shall we...


----------



## Tina (Jun 20, 2008)

missaf said:


> Get it right, T. It's MY Bubbles and I'm his Jess!


Hrmph! No, my Bubbles!!!!

Eh, by the time I see him again he'll have forgotten me, if he hasn't already. *sniff*


SocialbFly said:


> well, for some more news....Stacy and i both have interviews at a hospital in the city...on Tuesday...and we got approved for our apartment...the furniture rental is a go...i got a call and an interview at UCLA Santa Monica...and there are TWO kids pediatric intensive care units there, one less acute than the other...so...lots to ponder...


Oh, fabulous!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.  


> and men...sigh...lets just skip that chapter, shall we...


 Bloody hell.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for you to get that position!

BTW... The CD with the pictures from Mango's B-Day party is on it's way.


I didn't know your last name, so I made one up...


Ms. Von Socialbfly...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 20, 2008)

ahh, a good time was had by all, when the lovely Risible made Ekmanifest and i some home made cinnamon buns!!! Yummy!!! here are some pics...i had one of Ris, but she has to pay me to post it, lol....

we had cinnamon buns, fresh pineapple, mango and orange juice and maple sausages....oh great, now my mouth is watering again....damn....

and that darn Ekmanifest, doesnt she just have the most sparkly eyes....yeah, color me green, lol....

Bubbles posed, and yeah, there is Ris, although, shoot, kinda dark....

i had a lovely time, thank you friends...


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2008)

I dinna know dis your bloggy.

BAD Jhone.

subscribe


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 21, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I dinna know dis your bloggy.
> 
> BAD Jhone.
> 
> subscribe



it wont be my blog for long, as soon as a new job and new man are on the horizon...it will be a long forgotten one...you know what, just make that new job, never have been much on the new man thing...lol....so, hopefully next week i will have an answer...

(at which time i will start a new blog new name...any ideas??)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok so sometimes i dabble in poetry/prose/whatever the hell you think this is...here are two from lately, some i cant post cause i am still pissy about the job thing and that is how i get rid of my anger...but here are two regardless....(note, not to be published in the library here, so dont yell at me, they are not weight related)

Misplaced



I often speak
of painful
things
of circumstances 
true
of misplaced 
love
in relationships,
tortured choices
of
me and you.
I somtimes
talk of
secret things
that we
hide in
our souls.
Some hurts
so deep,
we dare
not speak
or lest
we blow
apart.
The untold
truths
we try to
hide
like knife
wounds 
in our heart.
I always 
wanted, 
no
I craved
to let me 
be just me
but in the
end
yet once again
it was not
meant
to be.
I tried to
see
how you
might feel
yet all
the while
I found
I only lost 
that part
of me
that i thought
you had
found.
Me, strong 
and trusting,
self opened
wide
and in
you walked
unbidden
but yet again
i did not 
see
the agenda
you kept
hidden.


Signs Ignored


You'd think
by now
that I could
see
the mark
upon the
door. 
The exit
sign
marked just
for me
with lights upon
the floor
to guide me
to the 
place I see
I should 
have taken
long before...
yet
sometimes
it's 
so hard
to give up
what isn't 
spoken yet
when hope
survives
inside a
heart
that isn't 
broken yet.


----------



## Risible (Jun 21, 2008)

:doh: Just repped you without a comment; I meant to intone some profound thing or other, but clicked the send button instead ... too hot ... brain fried ... so hot last night ... hotter tonight ...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 21, 2008)

Risible said:


> :doh: Just repped you without a comment; I meant to intone some profound thing or other, but clicked the send button instead ... too hot ... brain fried ... so hot last night ... hotter tonight ...



Ris honey, i ALWAYS did think you were hot, any hotter, youd be a super nova


----------



## Risible (Jun 21, 2008)

ha ...... ha ......... daisy ........... daisy .......... give ....... me ............. your ......................... an .... swer .......................................................
............. do 


_*melt down *_


----------



## Risible (Jun 21, 2008)

dave .............. what ............. are ............ ............ you ................

................ doing ....................


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 21, 2008)

It has been so hot here I'm about to scream. They came and trimmed my trees in front and back yesterday . . . pre-heat wave . . . had no idea how much shade they gave, keeping the house cooler. It's 90 degrees in here now. Looking forward to going to pick Ian up from the movies and blasting the ac in the car.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

Risible said:


> dave .............. what ............. are ............ ............ you ................
> 
> ................ doing ....................



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now i get it...2001 a space odyssey...ohhh yeah...Hal


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

well, i have been having trouble with the favorite guy, which sucks, told said favorite guy, see ya...i dont know if i will hold my resolve, i hope so, but i havent liked someone that much in forever...and it hurts..and it sucks...and yeah, life goes on, right...but why all of this bullshit together, the job, having to move out, the guy...cant one area go smoothly, just for a while??


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Di.  Hopefully, with busy days ahead, you won't have much time to grieve over it. I know you wanted it to happen and he certainly encouraged you, but I think you picked the wrong guy - even after the red flags started popping up.

Another hot day today ... the pool's looking better, but it's just too hot to go out in the afternoons.


----------



## Tina (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> well, i have been having trouble with the favorite guy, which sucks, told said favorite guy, see ya...i dont know if i will hold my resolve, i hope so, but i havent liked someone that much in forever...and it hurts..and it sucks...and yeah, life goes on, right...but why all of this bullshit together, the job, having to move out, the guy...cant one area go smoothly, just for a while??


So sorry, honey. I don't know why life can't be less all or nothing, which it seems to be. It's like, they say that hardships are lessons that give us wisdom, but sometimes we want to maybe just skip the Wisdom School for a while and have a break -- a nice life -- for a while.

You're getting more than your fair share of wisdom-building, and I wish you some peace, serenity and happiness after all of this clears, dear.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ...but why all of this bullshit together, the job, having to move out, the guy...cant one area go smoothly, just for a while??



Things will get better Dianna, they will... I know what you mean, the exact same thing happens to me. Whether good or bad, stuff always seems to happen to me in clumps. There will be a clump of good things headed your direction soon!

Think positive... You'll meet some wonderful guys in Santa Monica! Even if they aren't straight... they'll be great cooks and will help you gals decorate your new apartment! 


Also, beautiful prose Dianna! I would have repped you (and written something profound.... unlike Risible  ) but it wouldn't let me rep you. BTW, I received the DVD with the pictures, very much appreciated!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

you know, i seem to be wallowing in a sea of self pity which i hate to say, is rather atypical for me, i just cant help but look at this year as a huge series of failures, in my personal and professional life. i have lost friendships, jobs, lovers, money, my own respect over some issues and i just dont know how much i can take without losing a little of my sanity. It seems like the hits just keep coming. i feel bad complaining when i know people are having health issues (that is another thing, i think my thyroid is out of whack again, i am losing hair like a dog in shed season) that make mine look like nothing, not to mention the kids i have taken care of, so in some ways i feel lucky...but in the scheme of things i know what jobs, moving, friend and family stressors do to you, and just losing a job is among lifes ten great stressors, as is moving etc...i am just so over it all, and i know it is just a matter of time til it clears up again, this last one just hit at a vulnerable time...i didnt need it, not that anyone does...and here i am apologizing for how i feel...i feel totally overwhelmed and damnit i am entitled to it...

so, hugs are appreciated, and thanks Stan, Tina, and Ris for the comfort, i appreciate it...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2008)

Diana, I can't even imagine all you've been through with just the moves and distance alone. Adding to that job changes, friends, lovers, not feeling great, etc... you have every right to wallow a bit... sometimes you need it. Time to lick your wounds and store up some energy to come out swinging. 

I certainly don't know you well, but from what I've gathered, none of this will keep you down long... and you'll probably come up on top at the other side of it all. So, here's to some strength in getting there!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 22, 2008)

Risible said:


> Sorry to hear that, Di.  Hopefully, with busy days ahead, you won't have much time to grieve over it. I know you wanted it to happen and he certainly encouraged you, but I think you picked the wrong guy - even after the red flags started popping up.
> 
> Another hot day today ... the pool's looking better, but it's just too hot to go out in the afternoons.





WHO hurts _The Dianna Joan_? Seriously? Who is this dumb? Who must I kill in his sleep?

Grrrrr....

Seriously, Di....I think you have paid ALL your Crap Guy Karma for at least the next few decades.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, i seem to be wallowing in a sea of self pity which i hate to say, is rather atypical for me, i just cant help but look at this year as a huge series of failures, in my personal and professional life. i have lost friendships, jobs, lovers, money, my own respect over some issues and i just dont know how much i can take without losing a little of my sanity. It seems like the hits just keep coming. i feel bad complaining when i know people are having health issues (that is another thing, i think my thyroid is out of whack again, i am losing hair like a dog in shed season) that make mine look like nothing, not to mention the kids i have taken care of, so in some ways i feel lucky...but in the scheme of things i know what jobs, moving, friend and family stressors do to you, and just losing a job is among lifes ten great stressors, as is moving etc...i am just so over it all, and i know it is just a matter of time til it clears up again, this last one just hit at a vulnerable time...i didnt need it, not that anyone does...and here i am apologizing for how i feel...i feel totally overwhelmed and damnit i am entitled to it...
> 
> so, hugs are appreciated, and thanks Stan, Tina, and Ris for the comfort, i appreciate it...





Sweetheart....jesus...its amazing you are not sitting in a corner, rocking, with your thumb in your mouth.

You are SO tough and so kind at the same time....I admire you so incredibly much that the idea that all of this is happening to you right now (whilst, say, for example...Pat Robertson goes on his merry way with his African diamond mines and dipshit personal theses...) makes me just go nuts.

Baby....if anyone deserved a pity party..its you. I only wish I could give you a free, stress free place to be whilst you get your life back in order. I hate it that I cant help.

You WILL, of course...land on your feet...you most definitely will. You are having your Harrowing Time...but it will end....you are too fine and strong and beautiful and loved to not come out of this in a good place..

This I know for sure.


As to men....meh....I don't know who hurt you..(I need to back read I think...)...but I am happy to crush his skull if you like...

Really.

Its NO problem.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 22, 2008)

Tina said:


> Oh, I love it.  She's snuggled in my purse all cozy -- see? What a fun surprise!
> 
> I wub her. And you. :wubu:





Tina....we really are long lost relatives...I have those pomme-lemon mints on me...always.....ALWAYS.

And pomme/mint lotion in the bag....always.

I am a pomme junky....I take such delight that its a trendy flavor right now...because it was impossible to find things with it before...


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, i seem to be wallowing in a sea of self pity which i hate to say, is rather atypical for me, i just cant help but look at this year as a huge series of failures, in my personal and professional life. i have lost friendships, jobs, lovers, money, my own respect over some issues and i just dont know how much i can take without losing a little of my sanity. It seems like the hits just keep coming. i feel bad complaining when i know people are having health issues (that is another thing, i think my thyroid is out of whack again, i am losing hair like a dog in shed season) that make mine look like nothing, not to mention the kids i have taken care of, so in some ways i feel lucky...but in the scheme of things i know what jobs, moving, friend and family stressors do to you, and just losing a job is among lifes ten great stressors, as is moving etc...i am just so over it all, and i know it is just a matter of time til it clears up again, this last one just hit at a vulnerable time...i didnt need it, not that anyone does...and here i am apologizing for how i feel...i feel totally overwhelmed and damnit i am entitled to it...
> 
> so, hugs are appreciated, and thanks Stan, Tina, and Ris for the comfort, i appreciate it...



No, you don't need it - and you certainly don't deserve this stress. Big, fat hug to you, love - (((((((DJH)))))))





missaf said:


> I have little fat girl hugs for you tonight. I'm even bringing popcorn and movies!
> 
> I know things look dim, but you're a tough proud woman, and I know you're going to come through this with an even greater blessing than you thought you were going to get before.
> 
> Hang in there, my dear.




Hang in there yourself, J. Our thoughts - Chuck and I - are with you and G tonight and tomorrow. Please let us know how things go tomorrow? Also, give G a big hug from us.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 22, 2008)

Big hugs to you - you are going through a whole lot right now and still seem to keep your sense of humor and kindness. More than most can say  I am a strong believer that it all happens for a reason (and I have to particularly remind myself of this when I am at my most miserable) - so maybe all of these stressors are setting you up for something more wonderful than you can imagine. I know when I look back on my roughest times, something incredibly positive has come out of it . . eventually.

Love ya!

E.


----------



## Friday (Jun 22, 2008)

I vote we call the new Blog 'Soft Landings'.

Are we listening Karma?


----------



## Tina (Jun 23, 2008)

Di, rest up, restore, take care of you -- and let your friends take care of you, too, okay? It's great that you and Missa will be hanging and watching movies and eating popcorn together. Even better if chocolate ice cream is somehow involved... I SO wish for your happiness, my dear.


RedVelvet said:


> Tina....we really are long lost relatives...I have those pomme-lemon mints on me...always.....ALWAYS.
> 
> And pomme/mint lotion in the bag....always.
> 
> I am a pomme junky....I take such delight that its a trendy flavor right now...because it was impossible to find things with it before...


Too funny. And yet, not surprising, the more we get to know each other.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 23, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, i seem to be wallowing in a sea of self pity which i hate to say, is rather atypical for me, i just cant help but look at this year as a huge series of failures, in my personal and professional life. i have lost friendships, jobs, lovers, money, my own respect over some issues and i just dont know how much i can take without losing a little of my sanity. It seems like the hits just keep coming. i feel bad complaining when i know people are having health issues (that is another thing, i think my thyroid is out of whack again, i am losing hair like a dog in shed season) that make mine look like nothing, not to mention the kids i have taken care of, so in some ways i feel lucky...but in the scheme of things i know what jobs, moving, friend and family stressors do to you, and just losing a job is among lifes ten great stressors, as is moving etc...i am just so over it all, and i know it is just a matter of time til it clears up again, this last one just hit at a vulnerable time...i didnt need it, not that anyone does...and here i am apologizing for how i feel...i feel totally overwhelmed and damnit i am entitled to it...
> 
> so, hugs are appreciated, and thanks Stan, Tina, and Ris for the comfort, i appreciate it...



Dianna, you are consistently one of the most abidingly decent and caring souls I've ever met. You deal with whatever life throws at you and still take time to make others smile. You're brilliant at everything you do and generous with everything you can offer. All that while lighting up wherever you are with your effortless beauty and charm. If you can call that failure some of us here are in deep shit.

You are absolutely entitled to feel overwhelmed. It sucks double when bad thing happen to good people. You're also entitled to feel proud, loved and supported though. You have the admiration and respect of so many here. Maybe the lesson is "trust us"? We're your friends and fortunate to be so. You're _very_ smart but we can't all be wrong. You're a genuinely wonderful human being with a future as bright as you choose. Some setbacks, however daunting, can't change that. 

Thank you for sharing what you're up against and where you're at, though. I know you don't like feeling vulnerable but it's very generous of you to let all of us who care about you support you like you've always supported us. We all feel blessed to know you and that makes you a winner at a level few people ever experience. Whatever you're feeling I hope _cherished_ is always on the list. Hugs. :bow:


----------



## Risible (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, Scott - very well said.

I second that, Di. Totally. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Jun 23, 2008)

What a beautiful post. And in my experience of Dianna, very true.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 23, 2008)

Where's our girl?

I am starting to fret.


----------



## runnerman (Jun 23, 2008)

Dianna, I just want to say I'm thinking of you and joining your many friends here who are sending good vibes your way.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 23, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Where's our girl?
> 
> I am starting to fret.



I understand she is doing good works today.

I fret less now.


....a little....cuz I love her.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 23, 2008)

So, how is Gideon? I hope everything sent well.

And - Dianna & Stacy - good luck tomorrow with your interviews!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 24, 2008)

thank you all for your great wishes, not even good...great...thank you for the hugs and tolerance of my whinyassness....i still and whiny, but see some of the light at the end of the tunnel...

I still feel swallowed up, but hopefully tomorrow will provide some answers...we got the apartment, i still have to let them know when we are moving in...like i have a clue...

so, once again, thank you for the kind things you have said my friends...and know i love you in return....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 24, 2008)

the interview...it went ok, it is hard to tell, neither stacy or i had a good idea at all...they didnt talk about skill, all they talked about was communication, which i agree is important but i didnt get to talk about other stuff too, so it was a confusing interview, they said we dont necessarily want to hire the best, we are ok to hire average and bring them up as a unit together...so, do i have a good idea...no....not at all, i am saying a prayer and going with it

tina, your Ebony necklace is gorgeous, i could not be happier with her, and i have just the shirt to wear her with...she is so pretty...thank you so much for being so talented...pictures will come, i move out tomorrow...soon, lol....


----------



## Risible (Jun 24, 2008)

So now we wait to find out what happens with the job ... Will you be moving into Stacy's or with your aunt & uncle?

I didn't know you got the other T-Venus! Now we'll be twins!!


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2008)

missaf said:


> I saw Dianna's Venus Necklace before she did, and it's PURTY!
> 
> IC I wanted to steal it


Thanks, Missa. I'm glad you're liking it. 


SocialbFly said:


> the interview...it went ok, it is hard to tell, neither stacy or i had a good idea at all...they didnt talk about skill, all they talked about was communication, which i agree is important but i didnt get to talk about other stuff too, so it was a confusing interview, they said we dont necessarily want to hire the best, we are ok to hire average and bring them up as a unit together...so, do i have a good idea...no....not at all, i am saying a prayer and going with it


How bizarre. Unified mediocrity! Yay!




Not quite sure what to say to that except that I hope it all works out. lol And for you and Stacy to hug each other for me, okay? 


> tina, your Ebony necklace is gorgeous, i could not be happier with her, and i have just the shirt to wear her with...she is so pretty...thank you so much for being so talented...pictures will come, i move out tomorrow...soon, lol....


Yay! I am thrilled that you like it, Di. And thank YOU for buying and adopting her. Pics will be fantastic, when you're not in the center of a maelstrom...

I'd just love to see you lying back, relaxing, eating great food, swimming, just feeling Zen. Hope you get that soon.

And Ris, I love that the two of you have the first two Veni.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 25, 2008)

hey, ok, so couches are us...i will be on stacys couch, or Ris's couch, or a hotel or Ekmanifest's couch (ohhh thank you my friends....!!) so please, no worrying, until i get back on line, it will be sporatic at best, so, bear with me...i will check in as often as i can...

Know i am thinking of you, and will post more when i am on line...the next couple of weeks, well, will be goofy....but hopefully they will give me a second interview, which i will post or call a friend to post...hugs and thank you again....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 25, 2008)

las t post for a while, now comes the slave labor, all the stuff is by the front door, fridge is cleaned out, all i have to do is...................sigh..........carry more stuff out, blah...

anyway, hugs, and talk soon...i am sure i can sneak some time on stacy's puter too...hugs and see ya soon....

(*crossing fingers* please please let the job call soon...)


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 25, 2008)

Just left you a message . . . let me know when you want to make it over to my couch . . .


----------



## Risible (Jun 25, 2008)

Same here, love. That whole living room "suite", plenty of room for you and your box. Ahem, _boxes_.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 26, 2008)

And there is always the van down by the river . . . 

KIDDING! Just lightening the mood a little


----------



## Risible (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, you mean that place where that guy brought you home on that date? The motivational speaker?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 27, 2008)

My aunt and uncle are here, i am sore, duh, but in one piece, still waiting (and waiting and waiting) for CHLA to call...oh lordy, cross your fingers.

Ladies thank you for all the smiles and laughs, i need em...frustrated and hoping to hear something positive soon...

hugs i will check in as often as i can steal Stacy's computer...
Hugs....
(Stacy says hello BTW!)


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Stacy! *waves*

Di, you poor dear. Do you have a pool there? Can you do a bit of relaxing in-betwee the slaving? I hope your aunt and uncle are there to help.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 27, 2008)

still no word from work, no relaxing until jean and ed go, today i am driving up to long beach and then meeting an aunt that i dont remember seeing since i was a little kid, guess ive gown a bit, lol....hopefully she doesnt fall over, lol....

so yeah, something better come up soon with the job, although there is now a plan b...


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes? Want to say what it is?

I hate that kind of waiting. Eric and I am having to do that kind of 'someone else decides this part of your fate' waiting and it sucks. They're way overdue, too. 

It'll be kind of bizarre to see the aunt after so long, no? I hope you have a good time, honey.


----------



## Risible (Jun 27, 2008)

Plan B?


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like maybe the HR reps that interviewed you have recently had to deal with some major personality clash issues in one of the departments. If they're nursing (no pun intended) those kind of bruises right now they may be more interested in getting personnel who are good nurses who can compromise with coworkers than they are getting great nurses that are inflexible. We have one of those 'know it alls' in our office (who happens to be the least experienced of any of us) and it does create a difficult environment at times.

Hope you're giving yourself a break Di.


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2008)

I talked to Dianna today; she asked me to tell everyone hi! and to let you know she is offline for a few days while staying with her friend, Stacey.


----------



## Tina (Jun 29, 2008)

Send her love, won't you? Can she be reached by cell? I planned on calling her this week.


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2008)

You can reach her by cell as usual, T. She's staying with Stacey, who's in the same apartment building as Di.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah for friends, i stayed on Ekmainifest's bed last night(thank you thank you thank you EK!!!!) (wow, nice firm bed, surprisingly so much better than a couch, lol)and she is letting me borrow the internet, since yeah, Stacy's is down, i would ask "anything else?" but i am afraid what the answer would be...it is great seeing the aunt and uncle again, but they have no idea of what they want to do, and i gave up feeling guilty if they are not having a good time, they are adults, i have offered and offered ideas to only get resounding NOs...lol....

so, no word from work, blah...

plan b would be to take and let the apartment go, interview at UCLA or in CHLA in a different unit and keep the apt...or plan c... take a travel job at lucille packard in their units in san fran....

please let the job come through...please....

so forgive me while i dont post much...no internet until forever (stacys and mine not really liking each other either, lol) so hopefully something positive will turn up soon...

hugs and thank you ladies for all your support and love...

(oh "i'm so sorry" email from said man too...we shall see)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 30, 2008)

didnt get the job, sigh, more plans to be made, but bloody hell i am taking today off from choice...

well wishes accepted within...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I can't rep you for fortitude and general grace under fire, Di. Unfortunately they'll probably never realize what an invaluable asset they passed on. Whoever's good fortune that turns out to be will be duly grateful, I'm sure. Please take care of you and let your friends do likewise. :bow:


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 1, 2008)

This makes me sad!

But on the good news front . . . don't the relatives leave today? LOL


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 1, 2008)

the relatives are gone, thank the gods....i love them but by day 2 i was over it...i have never heard two adults (besides my sister and i) argue more like toddlers than they did....

you know, i know i am upset about the job, but judging about the interview i am not sure i would wnt to work under those type of management sets....so, we have some serious talking to do today....


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 1, 2008)

Somehow, baby...I think you dodged a bullet...it sounded dysfunctional.

Still...I am so sorry...soooo sorry...that you still need to deal with this.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that sucks. 

Job searching is such a pain. I still have confidence for you, though.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 9, 2008)

I took a travel job at UCLA Santa Monica, there are several draw backs, but several good points...not happy with where they will house us, it is a long drive...blah, hopefully we can place us somewhere else...we shall see....i start the beginning of August, that gives me time for the Vegas bash and to help stacy pack up. When the year of my flight to Australia takes place, this blog will be history, i will start a new one and get rid of this one...

time for new Karma.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

i have decided that this is the electronic version of the "pop-in"... 

you know when someone shows up at your door completely unannounced to visit...

you are either pleasantly surprised or really annoyed....


just wanted to send you some "pop-in" love.... :wubu:


----------



## Risible (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey, haven't heard from you ... What's up with the job sitch?

I was telling EK about the sunburn I got the other day - looks like a pink tiremark across my midriff. And - it stings.  My belly is now extremely - hot. Really. You can feel the heat rising from the tiremark a good 6 inches above it.

Did you get some color yourself?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 11, 2008)

yes, i did, my shoulders and face...red.....

yeah, well, i have been realllllllllly whiny...got an email from work yesterday with all the fucking pre job requirements, good god, i could fly to australia and back on them....then, wonderfullness on top...they supply uniforms, which guess what, go to a 5x, which means they wont fit (they are unisex, read, much smaller)...

so even more thrilled than i was...i feel like crying, i am so bloody frustrated...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, cause life isnt a big enough adventure, Elaine (my twin) called and said she is going to have surgery, and last year, if you remember she was soooooooooo sick after surgery, she of course, wants me there, let me add, her surgery is when i am due to start my job....dont you love stress???


----------



## Risible (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh no. Awful timing, hon! I hope your sis isn't too sick?

How was Vegas? Any pix to post? Missed ya!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 22, 2008)

did i mention i was sick last week, i had tonsilitis too, not happy at all, oh and my doc moved to fricking Wisconsin...what the hell is that, holy crap...so the doc i have had for ohhhhhhhhhhh 20 years, is now no more, so much for comfort levels, lol...(damnit)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 22, 2008)

a wonderful table of friends....thank you for reminding me, i am blessed....


----------



## Tina (Jul 22, 2008)

Dianna! You're stunning! And you're wearing the Venus and earrings. 

I just don't know what to say about this other stuff. Doesn't it ever stop? Laryngitis? What will you do about your sis? Can she make arrangements to get help in after the surgery?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 22, 2008)

Jes, thank you so much for the offer, she has twin daughters who i am sure had best learn to step up to the plate...i have decided not to go home, i just cant risk a job right now, and she can reschedule if it is that important to have me there, specially since she didnt ask me....except after scheduling....so, it is time she stand on her own too, i will keep the phone on and be available...i will go home to be with her, if she schedules it between assignments, but this has been such a long wait for this one, i dont want to screw it up (although i could have started earlier, but they wouldnt give me off for vegas, which i had paid for...so.....).


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 22, 2008)

missaf said:


> This sounds ultimately cheesey, but since I'm out of work, I can go help Elaine -- if she's open to it. I wouldn't mind at all. I'm not you, but I hope I can pretend to be a good substitute :blush:



that is such a generous offer, i will let her know, thank you Jes.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Jes, thank you so much for the offer, she has twin daughters who i am sure had best learn to step up to the plate...i have decided not to go home, i just cant risk a job right now, and she can reschedule if it is that important to have me there, specially since she didnt ask me....except after scheduling....so, it is time she stand on her own too, i will keep the phone on and be available...i will go home to be with her, if she schedules it between assignments, but this has been such a long wait for this one, i dont want to screw it up (although i could have started earlier, but they wouldnt give me off for vegas, which i had paid for...so.....).



Good for you. You're right, she needed to consider your circumstances instead of just assuming you could come running whenever she decided. I think your plan sounds perfectly reasonable.

Shannon


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2008)

HI..


I'm in Austin..

I find I love you just as much when I am in Austin as I did in Los Angeles and New York.

How cool is that?

Also..you are extreeeemely beautiful....

and things.


----------



## Tina (Jul 26, 2008)

Di, I think you made the best choice. Can't just leave the new job and all, and yes, her daughters are young women now; they can help and you, and her doctor's office, will be there to advise.

How are you feeling?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 26, 2008)

well, i FINALLY got the packet of prework paper work, (where you prove you have a clue) i kid you not, that thing is 2 inches thick, stacy and i just looked at it...i have had this job for over a month, and they send this now???????? so i know what i will be doing tomorrow...whoooppeeee....then i have to fax all the answer sheets back, so they will give me my apartment address, and while i am being whiny, my stupid arm hurts from the DTP shot they made me get, have you ever had a tetanus shot, yup. sucks...lol...

on a positive side, i am looking forward to getting back in the groove, and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh a bed, did i mention i will have a bed......my back wont know what to do....lol


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 26, 2008)

Tina said:


> Di, I think you made the best choice. Can't just leave the new job and all, and yes, her daughters are young women now; they can help and you, and her doctor's office, will be there to advise.
> 
> How are you feeling?



How are you doin??? i worry more about you...any better???


----------



## Tina (Jul 27, 2008)

I think the pills are working, honey, so yeah, I'm better. And of course you worry more about me -- you are your generous, caring, nursie self. :wubu: But I'm glad that you're taking care of _you_, too. Your own bed will feel SOOOOO marvelous, won't it? I hope things are finally on the upswing for you, Di. I mean, after you get all that friggin' paperwork done, anyway.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2008)

missaf said:


> Mmmm paperwork is SO much fun.
> 
> I had to drive my dad to Buena Park this evening. *groan* The things you do for your parents :wubu:
> 
> I waved as I drove by your place!



ha, and neither stacy and i were here, stacy was working and i was at Ekmanifests....go figure...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 27, 2008)

SocialbFly and her Day-Glo tootsies...



Stay tuned... more to follow...


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> SocialbFly and her Day-Glo tootsies...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned... more to follow...



shame on you, jealousy doesnt become you!!! LOL

we had a lil get together for Ernest at Ekmanifest's house, it was great...the pics of some of the people are only going to be used for blackmail purposes (think barbq everywhere, lol), here are the ones i can show....


----------



## Risible (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pix! And not a hint of bbq anywhere on my *white* top - that's a first. Speaking of which, I didn't see Cotton with any bbq on her, either - and she's sparkling white!

Thanks for taking the pix, Di! :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Jul 30, 2008)

WoW, these are fantastic pictures! Di, you're looking even better than the last time I saw you. I love the shoes, where did you get them?

I hope things are looking up for you and that the stream will be flowing your way, not against. 

Hugs, 
~Dee


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 2, 2008)

STILL arguing with the agency trying to get them to give me my info to start the new job...like my address, so i can arrange internet, phone, cable, you know the needed things in life...lol...i know i will be without it for a while, i wont be so lucky that 4 days notice (IF they give me the info monday) will be enough....

I need to move on thursday, i am paying to be moved, the thought of mult moves in traffic makes me want to puke, lol.....

so yeah, i might not be around much, but when i do come back, it is time for a new blog, and a new blog name....ideas always welcome...


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> STILL arguing with the agency trying to get them to give me my info to start the new job...like my address, so i can arrange internet, phone, cable, you know the needed things in life...lol...i know i will be without it for a while, i wont be so lucky that 4 days notice (IF they give me the info monday) will be enough....
> 
> I need to move on thursday, i am paying to be moved, the thought of mult moves in traffic makes me want to puke, lol.....
> 
> so yeah, i might not be around much, but when i do come back, it is time for a new blog, and a new blog name....ideas always welcome...



Just wanted to wish you luck with your move and send good vibes for getting through the stress. Lately I've adopted a new mantra when I'm feeling stressed out. I take deep cleansing breaths and say "All is well." (even if it isn't). It kinda reminds me that the stress is momentary while the big picture is still good, fine and, well, well. <grin> Hope it helps. 

I also LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the shoes and would like to know where I might get a pair for myself! 

Lastly, re: the new blog name...why not something having to do with Chrysallis or rebirth...the fabulous bfly gets some new wings, maybe designed by Arvee? 


.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 2, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Lastly, re: the new blog name...why not something having to do with Chrysallis or rebirth...the fabulous bfly gets some new wings, maybe designed by Arvee? .



Can't resist a good opportunity for a bad pun. How about "Meta More Fun Sis"? Get it? LOL, I crack me up!  Of course I'm still holding out for the brilliantly brief yet ever so delicately suggestive "Di's Cream". It just works on SO many levels, yanno?


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 3, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHH bloody helll EN...could you see what would be thought after that, lol...that comment is just sooooooooooooo SI on so many levels....no matter what the meaning....lol.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> shame on you, jealousy doesnt become you!!! LOL
> 
> we had a lil get together for Ernest at Ekmanifest's house, it was great...the pics of some of the people are only going to be used for blackmail purposes (think barbq everywhere, lol), here are the ones i can show....




Lovely pics. I think the best pics are taken at home when friends and family gather together.
Dianna fun shoes.

Hugs.


----------



## Risible (Aug 3, 2008)

I like to call this little number ... _Bubbles in Paradise_. :bow: *









*or, _My Heart Belongs to Tina, but I Found Solace in Another's Arms.


_​


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 4, 2008)

That pic is so adorable. Happy doggy 

Paying for movers sounds like a good idea to me, Socialbfly. I think I'm going to go that route when I move in December.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 4, 2008)

hahaha, that is so funny, Risible, i love that pic, he was sooooooooo cute


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 4, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2008)

Risible said:


> I like to call this little number ... _Bubbles in Paradise_. :bow: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I love you, right? I'm not sure who I feel more envious of, you or Bubbles. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, and Ris, Eric and I went out to dinner with Eric's mother last night. Afterwards, she wanted us to go see her friend, Madame Gautier and her dog, Gabby. Gabby is an adorable little Shih Tzu, but she has the long hair and fussy barette to keep the hair out of her eyes. She was sweet and I enjoyed holding her, but after we dropped Eric's mom off, Eric got to hear the further and continuing list of virtues of, and my undying love for, Bubbles. :wubu:


----------



## Risible (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha! Keep it up, and Eric will be expecting to meet this golden idol of a Shih Tzu when next you two make it down.

You may tell Eric that Bubbles is _not_ golden; in fact, he is gold and white, as documented on his AKC registration. *But* - he does have a golden saddle. You can catch a glimpse of it in the photo above.

Thanks for the story; Gabby sounds adorable!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 4, 2008)

YaY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i finally got my address, and i will be moving in, yeah on thursday....couches almost done...wahoooooo


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 4, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> YaY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i finally got my address, and i will be moving in, yeah on thursday....couches almost done...wahoooooo



Ooh congrats on the new abode! I hope all is going well at the new workplace!


----------



## Tina (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats with the movie, Di!! I'm so happy for you that you'll be snuggled up in your own bed soon.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay! It sounds like you have had way too much practice at moving. I hope this one sticks


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh God....so glad, so glad...you have a new home.

I want to think of you as settled and happy and secure..

(see how its all about my needs?..er..)

Seriously Di love....very glad....that is just simply too stressful.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Ris....I would like to point out I too own "Cakes Men Like"......too fun.


----------



## Risible (Aug 5, 2008)

Good eye, Arv, good eye!

I haven't actually used any of its recipes, but the book is awful cute. I like _The Cake Doctor_ with its plethora of ideas yielding some very yummy cakes that I have made.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 5, 2008)

I made the 7-Up cake..

not bad..not bad...


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 5, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh thank goodness i am moving in two days, still one more night of sofas after that (ready for me to visit Ris???) i swear, Ris has the BEST fat girl sofa, except it is just a tad low, but someone who will remain nameless, lol, has the worst, but who can argue with a friend opening their house...ohh and the thought of move number 14 (14 moves in 6 years) in three months, yeah, makes me gag a bit...

something else, i was talking with a friend earlier and realized that yesterday, for the first time in a long time, i was genuinely happy...i was kinda surprised that i have felt that low, but i have...i obvioulsy dont deal well with rejection and the whole job thing and a couple of other things have made me feel less than myself...but on life goes..

I found out today, in a note, that i will be three miles....THREE MILES away from someone who could steal my heart if he tried, but right now, i have to steel my heart against him...(good use of the two steals-steels) anyway, it will either change and i will see him more, or it wont...and it will be the end of a chapter in my life.

in the mean time, i got a letter from a certain clueless wonder in Australia, that decided i needed to be disected under his microscope and sent me a letter that was quite hurtful, i am sure he doesnt see it that way...the thing is, i dont know why i am letting it get to me, since he doesnt even know what he is talking about, but for some reason, it hurts regardless.....

If i havent said again lately, just how GREAT my friends are, and how much i love you for all the love and support you have given me, i would be remiss....thank you...


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 5, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh thank goodness i am moving in two days, still one more night of sofas after that (ready for me to visit Ris???) i swear, Ris has the BEST fat girl sofa, except it is just a tad low, but someone who will remain nameless, lol, has the worst, but who can argue with a friend opening their house...ohh and the thought of move number 14 (14 moves in 6 years) in three months, yeah, makes me gag a bit...
> 
> something else, i was talking with a friend earlier and realized that yesterday, for the first time in a long time, i was genuinely happy...i was kinda surprised that i have felt that low, but i have...i obvioulsy dont deal well with rejection and the whole job thing and a couple of other things have made me feel less than myself...but on life goes..
> 
> ...





Gimmie that gobshite's email.....really...I can fix that for you....I promise.


----------



## runnerman (Aug 5, 2008)

Just popping in, Dianna, to express my humble admiration for your smile photo in another thread. Quite glamorous, I must say. :bow:

And belated congratulations on your new job and living arrangements. Here's hoping all is calm and bright for you for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Risible (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, come _on_ ... couldn't rep you for being genuinely happy and also for the clever use of homonyms ... mostly for the genuinely happy, though. :happy: I hate when I can't dispense rep at a time when it is indispensable. 

The clueless wonder ... I wish I could just say, "well, don't give him the power to make you unhappy," but I know it's not that easy.

In the meantime, sweet thoughts of Mr. S.!  :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh thank goodness i am moving in two days, still one more night of sofas after that (ready for me to visit Ris???) i swear, Ris has the BEST fat girl sofa, except it is just a tad low, but someone who will remain nameless, lol, has the worst, but who can argue with a friend opening their house...ohh and the thought of move number 14 (14 moves in 6 years) in three months, yeah, makes me gag a bit...


Good Lord, that's way too much, you poor dear!


> I found out today, in a note, that i will be three miles....THREE MILES away from someone who could steal my heart if he tried, but right now, i have to steel my heart against him...(good use of the two steals-steels) anyway, it will either change and i will see him more, or it wont...and it will be the end of a chapter in my life.


He damned well better appreciate it and take advantage of the proximity.


> in the mean time, i got a letter from a certain clueless wonder in Australia, that decided i needed to be disected under his microscope and sent me a letter that was quite hurtful, i am sure he doesnt see it that way...the thing is, i dont know why i am letting it get to me, since he doesnt even know what he is talking about, but for some reason, it hurts regardless.....


Is this who I think it is? Please remember: he cannot maintain relationships for good reasons. Cannot. Ever. During his annual look inward, he probably sees his own, sad life and then lashes out and criticizes others. And you are convenient, for several reasons, but mostly because you're right and he knows it. I really do believe this to be his pattern. He has problems with women, in that love/hate kind of way, but the hate part gets the best of him. Ooooh, I could kick his ass for making you feel badly! Please, please, remember those words you read that dissect you? They are merely a distraction for himself so he doesn't have to look too deeply inwards. Those words are not really about you, they are about _him_.


> If i havent said again lately, just how GREAT my friends are, and how much i love you for all the love and support you have given me, i would be remiss....thank you...


You, my dear, probably give more than you get, but it's a pleasure to be here for you if you need a padded shoulder to lean on. :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 6, 2008)

QUOTE=Tina
He damned well better appreciate it and take advantage of the proximity.

***yeah you tell him Tina (crossing fingers)

Is this who I think it is? Those words are not really about you, they are about _him_.

***I tell myself that, but boy, he has a way of really finding the splinter and grinding it in....

You, my dear, probably give more than you get, but it's a pleasure to be here for you if you need a padded shoulder to lean on. :wubu:

****and that is one of the many reasons i love you...and although i wish you were closer, i hope and pray for your health and happiness....

(yes, i STILL can't do multi quote...sigh)


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 6, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Just popping in, Dianna, to express my humble admiration for your smile photo in another thread. Quite glamorous, I must say. :bow:
> 
> And belated congratulations on your new job and living arrangements. Here's hoping all is calm and bright for you for the foreseeable future!



thank you Runnerman, for the good wishes.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 6, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Gimmie that gobshite's email.....really...I can fix that for you....I promise.



i shall send you the list in triplcate, cause they deserve three times the crap...lol...hugs and love to you RV, you talented Goddess you...


----------



## Shosh (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Dianna,

So glad you have a new place. Hopefully you will not have to move again anytime soon.
I think I know who Mr Know it all is. He has his own issues, so disregard anything he has to say.
Loved your fun shoes that glow in the dark.

Hug

Susannah


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm with others, don't let the swine get you down D... too many good things happening in your life right now, he's not worth it.



Risible said:


> Oh, come _on_ ... couldn't rep you for being genuinely happy and also for the clever use of homonyms ...



... and reppies heading your way for the steal / steel homonym (as soon as I can give reppies...)


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck with the new job, Di, and with the move! Here's hoping that the good guy wakes up and sees what's right down the street, and that the bad guy...well....that he shuts the f*** up. 

I'm so glad you've had such good friends to help you through your difficult times, too. 

I'll keep your sister in my thoughts.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> i shall send you the list in triplcate, cause they deserve three times the crap...lol...hugs and love to you RV, you talented Goddess you...




Thats so cute that you think I am kidding! :kiss2:

I should very much like to do him physical violence, the smug, clueless, womanhating jerktard.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> ...ohh and the thought of move number 14 (14 moves in 6 years) in three months, yeah, makes me gag a bit...
> 
> something else, i was talking with a friend earlier and realized that yesterday, for the first time in a long time, i was genuinely happy...



So this is move # 13 coming up? Made me think of that Chinese proverb "three moves equal one fire." Seems you've had the equivalent of a fire, an earthquake a small flood, some smoke damage and pestilence thrown in for good measure. :doh: Maybe you should stop thriving so much on adversity?  There is such a thing as being _too_ resilient, y'know? Glad you're happy though. Your happiness is important to a lot of people and we appreciate you noticing it and sharing it with us. :bow:


----------



## Buffie (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW. You've been through hell. Holy moses.

I admire you for being able to move so far away from home by yourself. I would never survive. If someone kicked me out of the car 5 miles from my house, I'd lay down in the street and die.

You're amazing. Do you have any idea how many people can't survive under their own parents' roof, yet you've gone through all this and haven't given up? That speaks volumes about your very strong soul.

Hugs.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto to Buffie's comment; you've been to hell and back in the last year! I am glad to read that things in your life are getting better for you. Hopefully this job will appreciate the fine qualities you have as a nurse! You are so gentle and kind with the youngens and I'm sure the parents appreciate such a compassionate nurse in times of crisis. 

Good luck to you and lots of hugs, 
~Dee


----------



## Friday (Aug 9, 2008)

Does a prawn need a good ass kicking?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 9, 2008)

Hope you've landed safely and snugly in your new digs, Slim. No pressure but we're all standing by for that new blog name NOW!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats about getting into your own place. I hope this finds you snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 13, 2008)

This place is closed and all crappy material contained within is here by forgotten...sorta...



CLOSED!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 13, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> This place is closed and all crappy material contained within is here by forgotten...sorta...
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSED!




Wait wait wait.....before you turn out the lights...

The idea that you now live mere minutes from where I used to life...as in..less than 10 minutes away....just makes me NUTS.

Try the Rose Cafe on Main and 4th sometime....fantastic eggs benedict.


----------

